# CLOMID GIRLS PART 9....



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Happy chatting

 to all


love
suzie xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

wow, doesnt seem that long since the last new clomid girls thread was started! lol  we must all be a load of chatterboxes here  

Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

morning girls how are we all today?

Im feeling a bit tired just now, was up at 5am getting jiggy with DH   as pretty sure im Oing today.  Im testing out Zita Wests theory that you just cant have too much   when TTC    DH is out again tonight at 6pm so gonna be   on him when he gets in from work!!  

Flower - sorry the   got you, hope your feeling a bit better today.  

Hows everyone else?


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Morning ladies, blimey we are a load of chatter boxes arn't we.

Kerry hope your feeling better today hun?

Sarah how you feeling?  Still tired    

Flower sorry the witch got you hun, hope the pain has eased a little for you xx

Blimey Witchie we'll have to start calling your "flower" soon  

Boss out today and although loads to do, should be able to be on here for a while today at least.

Sorry for no more personals have been reading the other thread for the past couple of days but been unable to post due to work load


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls 

just a quickie as I have tons to do and want to come and chat with you in a bit!!  just scanned yesterdays posts quickly, kerry has AF come sweet? 

Pain has calmed down now to a "normal" level, i have such awful pains on day one.  So back on the  pills tonight for 6 months.

xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,

minxy nice to hear from you, good luck honey let us know how you get on. I have got a cancellation for private ivf in october, am keeping fingers crossed that i will get another cancellation to bring it forward again. Good luck again will keep everything crossed for you.

hi bev hows bean?

witchie poo cat you are keen, have fun 

hi sarah, kerry, b3ndy, sal, flower and all you other lovely ladies have to run got so much work to do this morning and am leaving early to go to home and garden show this afternoon. So i prob wont be back on until tonight/ tomorrow.

have a nice weekend if miss you.

twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Ladies am busy this morning so try and pop on this afternoon to catch up!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Twiggy thank you for asking hun, bean is good thank you.  Having a growth spurt I think by the ligament tearing feeling i'm getting at the mo    Fingers crossed for you that you have your IVF bought forward    

Minxy forgot to say on previous message, good luck for next week, will be thinking of you.

Bev xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning Girls,

Feeling very   today. Just don't want to be here at all, I know its Friday but just want to be at home in bed.   not shown up properly, but tested this morning and got  .

Back later, DBB is on the war path and I have loads to do.

Love ya's

xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry sorry you feel   today - I feel a bit like that today too  
On top of that DH has told his uncle, aunt and neice ( plus 2 dogs) they can stay next Monday night and Friday night!!!   They are coming down from Scotland to cornwall and are stopping off with us on the way there and way back...they are lovely but was hoping for a less frantic week next week   also 2 dogs!!! What about poor bowie .
 everyone!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

You are having a torrid time arent you Sarah and Kerry   Keep your peckers up it is the start of the weekend.

Flower  Glad the pains arent to bad 

B3ndy  Your very quiet this monring. Probably still in your pit    

Bev  SO glad that the little one is doing ok keep up tyhe good work  

Twiggy  Hiya Hun

Witchie are you trying to beat Flowers record with the old   Hows your father  

Well dd finishes school today and dh is having an early finish then taking me ouit for lunch. then i only have tomorrow to sort myself out before we go to the in laws on Sunday night. i am looking forward to it in a way but I could do without the mil 

Dont work to hard peeps it is friday after all

Love Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah + Kerry my sweets - sending you both lots of   and  .....think good things clomid chicks and the   will return!!......just think for a start - it's Friday........Summer's nearly here....and it's only a matter of weeks til your  .....please dont be  

Sal - I think you're brave even considering spending a week with your MIL - last time I did that it was in Austrailia eight years ago and dh AND I both nearly ended up   her!!

Bev - hiya hon!! and Twiggy - you both sound on good form today!

Witchie - get you - you  

Flower - ola missus - glad you're not in too much pain - lucky you back on the   tonight!!

anyone else I've missed   - all this sleep is killing off my brain cells!

What's everyone got planned for this weekend then?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry and Sarah sorry you are feeling down today xxx

No big plans B3ndy, probably have a bet on the grand national tomorrow, watch the footie (city are on for dh), gym at some point and seeing FIL sunday for his birthday, oh and we need to go out to the shops and buy a suitcase!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

That would help for your hols eh?!!

We've got to go to a christening in Cheshire this weekend - I'd rather we didn't as not really feeling up to the car trek up there but dh is godfather to the older brother and the couple themselves are really good mates so feel I should really. 

God Sarah - have you heard the latest - they're having to test some dead birds in Gloucester today - for suspected bird flu - isn't that down your way? I feel a foot and mouth disaster on the horizon!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

your joking B3ndy!!!! What about Bow?  should i keep him in
Will have a look on BBC website and see where it is!!!! 

I NOW have to spend the weekend sorting out spare room and cleaning for our visitors on Monday!!  Tomorrow evening we are going to the pictures then Sunday DH is going paintballing and I am going bikini shopping (and perhaps suitcase shopping as we don't have any suitcases!!! - thanks for the reminder Flower!!)


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I think the advice is normally to keep pets inside - it wouldn't hurt until they confirm/deny whether or not the tests they're carrying out come out postive or negative. I didn't hear a specific location - just Gloucester (I heard it on Channel 4 news - nearly fell off my chair too when I saw a big fat mike block from our station during a press conference in that awful case of the nurse being murdered in the grounds of a hospital)

Oooh - bikini shopping - you can NEVER have enough bikinis!! (from the woman who has about 30!! ..but can only fit into about 8 of them at the moment!! )


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Rightey oh - see you in a couple of hours hopefully chickettes - am off out with my mum to go and find something 'Easter-ish' for our friends this weekend.

If I'm not back before you guys shoot have a top weekend.

love ya's all

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy...forgot your up my way this weekend! Where abouts is it your going again?

Don't panic about bird flu, my dad works for Defra and is involved with the emergency plans, any inside info I'll let you know!!  

Going for lunch, back later

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Kerry  

Byeeee B3ndy XXX


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

2 hours to go!  

Have i missed anything? xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Nope. I've been eating mini chocolate teacakes liek they're going out of fashion but thats about it!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I have choccie cravings, i don't normally bother with chocolate, must be AF!  I  must resist and have a nice glass of vino in the pub instead!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Yummy vino 
Nope you have not missed anything Flower - I think I must be coming down with something as I feel so lethargic and just want to sleep!  
Do you think its OK to drink in the 2WW (not get drunk but have a glass or two of vino?)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes! I think its fine! My p[ersonal opion of course, but I don't see what diffrence it makes. If normal people are trying for a baby they carry on as normal and get pregnant, so why should it be any different for us?? Cna't stop living your life!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i agree with Kerry, you have to go with the flow as much as normal.  I just think of all those young girls who get bladdered and have a quickie up an alley and get pregnant.  It will do you good to relax.  i've tried it all, not drinking included, and its made no difference to the outcome with me xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

oh OK thanks girls!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hello again girls

Sorry Ive not been around, getting up at 5am for  left me feeling really sleepy so went for another 40 winks 

Flower - glad the pains have calmed down a bit now, cant imagine what that must be like, first day of TOTM is always rotten as it is without killer cramps 

Kerry - I got those Chromium supplements the other day, dont know if you got yours. They do seem to be working, Ive noticed Ive not felt the urge to eat naughty things as much as usual  Sorry you got a BFN and that  is on her way. Go eat a few more teacakes, they are calorie free today 

Sarah - hello hun, I keep missing you between posts! How are you doing today? Sorry you feeling a bit lethargic today, i was feeling like that earlier in the week, all aches and pains too but am fine now. Hope you feeling better soon in time for the weekend. Poor Bow, having to put up with the dogs. Dont worry, he will show them who is boss  in that special way cats have  And visitors too, deary me, you are having a busy time of it just now, i think you need some "me" time 

B3ndy - hope you enjoy the christining this weekend and survive the trip, I hate travelling if Im not in the mood  Wow, thats a lot of bikinis you have there - coming from someone who's only bikini was a *knitted* one my mum made me wear when I was about 8 years old  thats my mother for ya!  Never been brave enough since, i think that experience traumatised me  

Sally - wow, are the schools only just off here now? My family are all scottish so Im on scottish time! lol My nieces and nephews finished up last Friday. Good luck with the in-laws this weekend. Ive not had the courage to brave mine for a while but I know that time is getting on and they will soon start complaining if I dont 

 Twiggy, hope you are having a good day today 

Bev - hope you've had an easier today with the boss being away!

Hope I havent missed anyone.  to everyone feeling a bit  today.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Witchie -  
   @ the knitted bikini!!! Poor you  
Our schools broke up last week too but just over the road in wales they are breaking up today!! confusing isn't it?  My visitors are my DH's family from bonnie scotland....so am practising listening intently as I find it hard to understand them sometimes!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Wichie...not got the chromium yet hun, but defo will get some this weekend! I'll try anything to kick these horrid cravings. I can't bare it as a lot of the time I don't even want the stuff, just eat it! 

Wish I could go for 40 winks, feel mentally drained today!

Anyone got any plans this weekend?

xxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Sarah -   that reminds me of when I met DH, he had a lot of trouble understanding me and I dont even have a strong accent!  I think it takes a bit to "tune in" doesnt it?  

Kerry - I know what you mean, im like that eating it cos I like it not because im hungry or even really want it.  You should give the chromium a try and see how you get on.  Youll find it in H&B beside all the diet supplements (i had a hard time finding it!)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

is it me or is this site really slow today? And why arent the bubbles back?!

Have a great weekend everyone, I'm off soon!!  xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am off in a bit too - have a good weekend all!!!  
Byeeeeee


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

It is slow, thought it was just me - certainly feel slow today!

Bye Flower and Sarah, have a nice weekend lovelies  

xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Logging off now, ahve a good weekend everyone.


xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

kerry/ sarah sorry you are feeling down  hope you have a nice relaxing weekend

sarah i would keep bow in heard a cat in france got bird flu from catching an infected bird. If you need practice wih those scottish accents give me or witchie a call and we will sort you out 

witchie where are you from exactly?

hi sal have a good weekend.

flower glad the pain isnt to bad honey

b3ndy have a good one.

had a nice afternoon yesterday bought some nice lights for the garden.

af started last night, about time so i will call hospital this morning and hopefully start injections during the week sometime. 

hope you all have a good weekend speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya my little Easter chicks

Hopefully I will still be in bed when your reading this in the morning    Thats if DH is doing his job as Dad properly. 

Don't you lovely ladies work too hard this week. It is a short one afterall.

I should find out about Wednesday if this month has worked but i am not holding my breath.

So all of you enjoy your Easter break as i wont be on until after the holidays. 

And try not to eat tooooo many eggs  

Love Sal x



Oh and spare a thought for me a whole week with my mother in law


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Sal good luck with the MIL!!  Hope your still in bed  

Twiggy hope you are well hun.  When do you start the injections?

Kerry/ Sarah hope the weekend has cheered you both up.

Sarah how are you getting on with your mum nowerdays?

B3ndy hope you had a good weekend hun, thank you for answering my post in the nurses thread  

Witchie are you still at it    

Speak to you soon 

Bev xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

everyone!

everyone ok?

Nothing new with me to report! xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning ladies,

Hope everyone had a good weekend. DBB is about so have to be quick, got loads to do as well.

Will pop back later

xxxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

ola,

hi kerry speak later

flower you feeling better honey

bev think i start injections tomorrow, fingers crossed. 

sal have a nice lie in you lucky thing

sarah/ b3ndy/ binty / witchie and all you other lovely girls hope you are well.

better run,

my muscles are absolutely killing me after my weekend in the garden with my spade and my pic axe, but had to get the majority of manual work over with before i start injections  better getr back to work.

twiggy xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Morning girls 

Glad to hear everyone had a good weekend

No probs about the post Bev   anytime ....remember my auntie's first baby had the most severe form of SB and we have no other family history of the condition. Hope you get the answers you want hon.

Well we had a lovely weekend in Cheshire - if not a little cold at the christening yesterday!! We spent nearly four and a half hours getting down the M6/M1 coz there was   and torrential rain.
Eventually got home around 8.30pm to get a phonecall from my mum to give me some bad news.....my SIL lost her baby yesterday morning   (was due her 12 week scan next week and had just gone out and got a bundle of maternity clothes as her bump was really starting to show - it would have been their second)
I haven't been able to speak to my bro or his wife and left a message on their answerphone (she's in hospital apparantly coz she was bleeding quite badly and will need a D&C) but I can't stop thinking about them  . I don't know whether to send her flowers or not? I've never really experienced this sort of situation before and don't know what to do without upsetting anyone.

Sorry bout me me me - but I'm quite close to my bro (being my twin) and I'm feeling very   for him.

see you in bit folks

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

ladies
Hiya - hope everyone is well!!! I have a question for you.....I have a tooth infection (the one I had filled last month) and I am popping to the dentist in a while but he mentioned antibiotics on the phone and I panicked!!! As I am in the 2WW can it be a problem?  I have searched on the subject and it seems penicillon is OK but I am allergic to it.  A friend told me that her sister lost a baby after taking them in early pregnancy!!!! HELP!!!!!  I soooo can't stand the pain but don't want to risk anything! Am using oraldene mouthwash and salt water but does anyone have any ideas?
I suppose I could try and cope with the pain until Friday which is test day....I relented last night and popped some paracetemol that is OK isn't it?

Sarah

B3ndy  I think flowers would be nice to let her know you are thinking of them...isn't life soooo cruel


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

B3ndy I think flowers are a good idea, i'm so sorry to hear about the m/c.

Sarah, paracetamol are fine hun even when pg.  My advice would be to try and stick it out with them until Friday, although I completely sympathise as tooth pain is by far the worst pain.

Still got my fingers and toes crossed for you hun xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy...Aw hun I'm so sorry. I think flowers would be nice, just to let them know your thinking of them.

Sarah....I don't know hun, if the pain is really bad, the infection might not clear up if you don't have antibiotics. Post on ask a nurse and see what they say.  Sorry can't be more help.

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks girls - will ask him I think and see what he prescribes then post on ask a nurse.....I might try and cope until Friday and see what test day brings....have got af type pains now so could be good or bad sign really.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh well - just spoken to my Pops who has spoken to my bro and apparantly I'm to 'hang fire' on the flowers for now. But I think I'll send a card anyway - let them know I'm thinking of them.

Sarah - I'm not sure about antibiotics in the 2ww - I guess there are some that would be ok to use for pregnant woman - you should check with doc really. If you can hang it out til Friday?....don't envy you though! ouch!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

ouch indeed I am not one to really moan but I could quite happily ask him to just pull the tooth out ANYTHING to get rid of the pain!!!!  I have my Dh's relatives staying tonight so bundle of laughs I am gonna be!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Crikey its quiet today!

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am here today Kerry inbetween working......


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I was blaming you for the quietness!!! LOL


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi all,

Well back from holiday and loads of work to do  

No time to catch up with all the posts will try and have a look later

Hope you all have a fab week.

Binty


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Me quiet, never  

Just bobbing inbetween DBB's visits to my office! Silly 

Binty...hope you hd  super duper time hun, feels like you've been gone for ages. Are you fully recovered now??

xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Fully recovered the sun helped loads   very relaxing and was great to catch up with friends we've not seen since our wedding in July  

Thinking of booking another holiday soon maybe August/September time.

binty


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Binty - good to see you hun!  Missed you.....glad you had a good break!!!
Off out to an appointment  back later!
Sarah


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey guys (welcome back Binty) am going to log off in a bit - sorry, not feeling very chatty today.

Have got my next acupuncture appointment at 4pm, so if my 'clouds' don't lift before then see's ya all tomorrow.

S
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

b3ndy sorry you are feeling down honey, my aunt lost a baby at 4 1/2 months (would have been 6 months old now) I was the same didnt know what to say, there is nothing you can say just let them know you are there for them if they need you  

sarah dont know about antibiotics would check with doc first, although people do get preg when on antibiotics and go onto have healthy babies, is a long time until friday if you are in so much pain, good luck honey.

binty welcome back honey, glad you have recovered well, have you to start ttc again straight away?

kerry tell dbb to feck off  i am quite busy again aswell 

hey bev what you upto, did you sell car after we misshap?

it is quite quiet on here today isnt it. 

i am working until 7pm tonight again  never mind it builds up more hours that i can take off.

twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya 
B3ndy - bye hun ^hugme6
Twiggy - have decided to take antibiotics if he says they are OK to take if pregnant   I am in too much pain   and as someone on 'ask a nurse' said I could make things worse if I have a serious infection during pregnancy.
Catch you in a bit.....I am trying to eat a sandwich !!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy, thats so sad  I think a card will do, you can say what you want to say in writing hun

Sarah, my sympathies to your sore tooth,   i've got earache in both ears and its killing.  not sure if swimming yesterday has caused water to go down (i always have excess wax) or if its a cold coming as my glands feel up and headache.  worst still is i've got to out straight from work whereas all i wanna do is go home and buy some ear drops to try and soften the wax

Binty, welcome back hun!  hope you had a great time  

Twiggy, i'm ok now hun, apart from the earach!  

Bev 


kerry, hows you sweet?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Twiggy

Started TTC 2 weeks after op but no luck  got me on 2nd day of hols - dh was not best impressed but said its a good sign that the op worked  

cd9 for me today so starting  tonight.  Keeping fingers crossed for this month.

Bad news about working till 7pm tonight hun but at least you can build up hours to take off

B3ndy.. sorry to hear about your brother - a card sounds a good thing
Sarah.. I'd take the advice of the dr & dentist
Flower.. earache is a pain hope it clears up soon
Kerry.. hope DBB doesn't keep you too busy

Going to eat lunch now catch you all later.

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

right ladies I am gonna say Byeeee now as I have loads to do and I am off to the dentist @ 2.15pm and am going home straight afterwards as I feel like [email protected] and DH's family coming about 6pm ish !!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry, had to pop out at lunch to take back a load of stuff to M&S, I bought some holiday things on Saturday but they weren't any good. Although I got a gorgeous skirt. but my mum picked up a 10 - it was on a 16 hanger!   They didn't have my size, so will have to pop back and try and get it another  day. Bought 3 bikini's, all rubbish. Need support in them ( (.)(.) seem bigger than ever!!) and non of them did anything for me! So I'll order some from Next I think.

Binty..sorry witch got you, but good that things are back on track. Good to have you back.  

Twiggy...Cor don't envy you working till 7pm, but like you said you can have more time off then. Is your boss still away.  

Sarah...hope you get sorted honey   

Flower..Oh ear ache is horrid, I used to get terrible infections when I was younger. Hope you feel better for your meal later.  

B3ndy...thinking of you sweetie  

Sal...I know your not around this week, but hi anyway!

Bev...hope your OK sweetie. Read your post on Nurse thread. So sorry. Have you spoken to anyone yet at the hosp?  

Sorry if I've missed anyone, I can her DBB shuffling across the floor upstairs so will have to go.......

xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Just got back hun, have posted on Nurses thread again, don't want to bore everyone on here with the palava!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just read it and replied hun. So glad you got it cleared up. I bet you feel more relaxed now about it.

xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Feel so much better.  Its so easy just to get carried away with the mobid side of things and completely forget that it could be a positive response.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Definitely, always easier to look on the bad side than the bright. But you should be able to relax now.

Its so quiet today!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry Bev, only just seen your post.  Glad you got a good response hun. its such a worry isnt it xxx

I'm working an hour later tonight with going out from work, all i want to do is go home to bed  

Not sure if its our computers or the FF site that is really slow


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

YAY its working again!

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I've only just been able to get back on it chucked me out ages ago


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Same with us, me and Bev have been on messenger!

x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls have to run just wanted to sya have a nice night will catch up with personals in the morning am still at work so better get on, 

twiggy xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Going to log off now as leaving in 10 mins.

Catch up with you all tomorrow hope you have lovely evenings


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello ladies

Glad to see the site is back up again, couldn't get on for most of the afternoon yesterday which in all honesty completely destroyed my afternoon's  .

Flower your right everything is a worry, you worry all the time your TTC that your doing everything possible and then when you get pg the worry just shifts to something else  

Binty sorry the   got you, but look on the bright side, it does seem to have cleared the way.  Sending you  

Hope you all had a good evening?  Must try to do some work today, am completely unable to concentrate at the moment.

Speak later.

Bev xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well girls, what a night.  ended up leaving the restaurant before ordering food as I felt so ghastly, ears were hurting, sick, headache, glands up (think its a virus) and i just couldnt face the food so i made my excuses and left,    burst into tears in the car on the way home.  got home and was told that yet another friend has got his partner pregnant, they've only been together since last summer, we didnt even think it would last to be honest, it was a mistake, they have no money, dead end jobs.  Why is life so cruel


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh Flower  , i'm so sorry your having such a hard time at the moment, your time will come and your baby will be born into such a loving and stable home, keep focusing on that hun.

Bev xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Flower.....  honey. Hope your feeling a little better today hun. 

Bev...hey lady, how's it going?

Hello  everyone else. Bloody DBB is around again today, but I don't have as much to do. Its gonna be  along day!

xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

YAY,   are back!!

xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning Girls

Flower..  sorry you are still feeling rough hope you are better soon  
Kerry..   DBB being in the office

 Bev, Sarah, Twiggy and anyone else I've missed.  Love the new look to the board

Best get some work done chat later

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Ladies - have popped into work but am off home again am in terrible agony and dentist has just phoned to say he is referring me to a cons in cardiff for major root canal work!!!! I am frightened of dentists at the best of times!  I did not sleep at all last night so am off home to put my feet up.
Hugs to you all - especially flower


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh no sarah  xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Oooh Sarah, hope they get it sorted hun.

Thinking of you

Bev xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sarah.. hope you get it sorted soon


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

BTW I went to weigh in last night and lost 1kg   only 9 more to go


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Blimey Binty, well done.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah....sorry your porrly sick hun. Take it easy, and do't worry too much about the dental work, you'll be fine.

Binty...Wow hun, well done! Have you been dieting then??

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Trying a diet for PCOS suffers very similar to the GI Diet seems to be working


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

How fab. I've got the Collette Harris book but not tried to follow her PCOS diet. Might give it ago. Well done you!

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Thats the same one as me - seems very easy at the mo but only following it for a week!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Seems to be working though! Where did you go to weigh in?

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

DH is checking my weight every monday night at home so he can keep an eye on me - bought new scales so I can't cheat !!!

He didn't see the point of me paying £5 a week to WW so they can weigh me


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

morning girls

       - never thought I'd be saying this but the old witch has arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND...........it's pain free!!!!!!!!!! my god the first (barring the 'pill years') since I was 11 - I want to give my consultant a big kiss!! So here goes!!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Binty...good idea. I'd do the same, but I need the scare factor of a stranger weighing me every week! He he he

B3ndy...fab news hun, glad your ok.

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

am feeling a little brighter today - still not managed to speak to my bro but my parents spoke to him last night after his wife was discharged from hospital and they're being very philosophical about it at the moment apparantly.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Glad your feeling brighter hun. Hope things work out for your bro and SIL. Its so sad.  Wihsing you loads of   fo this cycle  

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

cheers chuck

I take it the old witch has arrived with you good and proper? the last I remember was that you started spotting on Friday?

(had a lovely weekend up in your neck of the woods btw! - if not a little cold!)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah she arrived with a vengence on Saturday. Had such bad cramps over the weekend. But CD4 today, DH had been given till Monday to recover fully from his groin strain (football injury) then its BMS City in the Knipe household!!  

So is today CD1 for you hun?

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

They do say it's best to keep injured areas warm Kerry - so it looks like that'll be your job for the next few days!!    

Yup Cd1 for me - at least I think it is - I've just got no pain it's so bizarre - the wierdest but nicest feeling!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

How lovely. I was like that pre-Clomid and Metformin, now get terrible cramps. But liveable. 

Keep crying everytime I see a baby advert on telly, how stupid is that! And we watched Cheaper by the Dozen 2 on Sunday, and I cried at the end when the daughter has her baby. Just got me thinking about those lucky people who get PG at the drop of a hat!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy, great news about your pain free AF, oh those were the days!

Kerry  I can't stop crying at the moment, i'm even teary just reading all your messages to each other

CD6 for me today so not that far in front of you xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

any news from Sal? wasnt her AF due yesterday/today? x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Aw girls  , you sound like me yesterday. Even though I was well behaved at the christening on Sunday I felt really broody when a college friend of dh's mate's wife turned up at their house with a four week old bubba...they had pre-warned me and asked if it was ok (which was v sweet of them) but couldn't keep my eyes off him!! he was gorgeous and smelt so 'babyish'.

It's natural that we're going to feel like this - specially with more and more people announcing their pregnancies - but we're made of strong stuff girls! remember that - and it is ok to cry every now and again - we're only human!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks B3ndy. I know we'll get there, just wish I knew when!

Flower....we can be buddies this cycle hun. I know what you mena about   all the time.

Sal had gone to MIL's this week to sort out FIL's living arrangements when MIL goes to Oz. Lucky girl!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ah yes i remember now, lets hope she comes back with some good news

 all round.  i'm just sick of people getting pregnant at the drop of a hat, why can't we be lucky


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

coz we're all going to have such beautiful and peaceful bubbas that we're having to wait a little longer than normal hon!!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hey ladies

sarah sorry you are in so much pain honey

kerry/ flower we can all be cycle buds, I am cd 4 aswell, and crying all time too.

b3ndy glad witch isnt hurting this time, hope you are right am sick of people getting preg without trying aswell. Hope your bro and sil ok (well as ok as you can be).

binty good luck for this month honey 

witchie/ bev and all you other lovely ladies hope you are well.

i went to hosp this morning, they took blood and di an internal scan (Lovely) i wish they wouldnt do that when you are bleeding it makes it even worse  anyway said lining is still to thick so i have to go back for another scan on friday, they are also going to chase up pathology results from op as they still dont have them , i did however get my bag of needles etc and a cheesy dvd on how to inject so i can practice before start (hopefully) on friday.

my dh just called me his aunt died this morning was not old only late 50's / 60, didnt really know her very well but cant stop thinking of her and family 

ok have to run will speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Twiggy sorry to hear about DH's aunt, doesn't matter how close you are, still family.

Good luck with your cheesy DVD!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

sorry bout your news Twiggy! ....sounds like your dvd isn't really something to sit down and watch with a bowl full of popcorn!! when do you start injecting then?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

just off for a tickypoo girls - got to take my mum to a garden centre (just want to curl up and watch dvd with the heating on!! oh well) still can't grumble - my folks are taking me away for Easter for a little break bless them!! (while dh is away in Africa - boo!)

hopefully catch you all before you go home for the day



S
xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hello, so bored this afternoon and seems like the only active bored on here, you lot are such chatter boxes  

Sarah, sorry you tooth is bad, DH had problems few years ago and can remember how ill he was.

Flower, feet up and relax with your virus, put you first.

Twiggy, Its never nice when someone passed away,   to you

Kerry, how are you hun?

Binty, Hello  

Bev, Hi

B3ndy, great news about pain free AF  

Sorry if i've missed anyone

Kim xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Kim

How are you feeling?  Little less tired these days?  What date are you due?

Bev xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Twiggy...sorry about DH's aunt hun, hugs  . How horrid having to have a scan on CD4. 

B3ndy...I love garden centre's! How sad am I! Are you bakc to work next week hun?

Flower....my little love,  

Kim...You ok darling? Hope you bump is growing nicely! I'm good thanks hun. Bored as well, although DBB just given me lods of invoices to type, nice!

Binty...you busy hun?

Bev....how's the concentration?? 

I've just eaten 5 chococlate digestives, think I must be sympathy eaing for all you PG ladies! He he he!!

xxx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Bev, less tired during the day but still in bed by no later than 9pm, with terrible sickness, I just go to sleep so it goes.

Kerry, I've put on some weight but no bump yet, just fat unfortuanatly from the amount of food I've been shovelling down my throat.

Its very quite on here today


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Kim, That'll soon pass hun.  I am able to stay up much later nowadays, i'm even going out on Friday night, god forbid  

Kerry, Concentration - what concentration!!  Can't be arsed today to do anything constructive.  Got loads to do as well....


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Anyone got any plans for tonight?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry very busy at the mo and also new person started this week so had to go out for drinks at lunch time - you know what I'll mean by being blocked out of conversation - not really part of the clicky crew !!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Twiggy.. So sorry to hear about dh's aunt
Kim.. rest up hun take it easy
Kerry.. Oh no chocy digestives mmuummm love then you are making me hungry

Will have to chat later boss has been over to look at what I'm doing!!!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls thanks for support

hey binty hows you?

bev i am going to my mums for dinner tonight and then going to visit dh's parents as it was his dads sister that passed away this morning, then prob home to watch cheesy dvd, although may leave that until tomorrow night. I also have a bag full of needles to "practice" with but bugger that i aint jabbing myself until i have to. Could always practice on dh, inflict some pain on him for a change  

hi kim nice to hear from you sorry about sickness but glad things are going well.

kerry yeh thats the second time i have had to have internal scan whilst af here, yuk , is always a man that does it aswell which makes things worse. I love garden centres aswell must be the hormones  I have just eaten chocs a workmate brought in as they have just come back from oz, mmm.

b3ndy i think i should hopefully start injecting friday all going well with lining and if get pathology report back, fingers crossed. Wish i was off to a garden centre, have fun 

its quiet on here today isnt it. Well ladies better get back to work hope you all have a nice night.

twigs xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

2 more digestives......


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Twiggy, hope dinner goes OK, hope you don't get too  

Kerry give yourself a break mate, you are on, your bound to want to stuff...  you can get back on track next week.

Bev xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh yeah didn't think about that!

Need to get some Chromium, I'm desperado to kick these sugar cravings!

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Kerry .. I agree with Bev you have to let your hair down sometimes he he he
Twiggy.. doing great apart from the lunch from hell today
Bev.. got chiropractor tonight as had rally had neck pain since op - he thinks they moved me into a strange position when they did the op!!! well clickity click goes the spine tonight just in time for   tonight.
B3ndy.. I was in the same boat didn't even realise I'd started until went to the loo   

Dh wants us to start early (cd 10) as he remembers about the record and wants to try to beat it this month think I'm going to hurt all over when we're done!!!! but hopefully it will be worth while.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

at DH wanting to beat the record, your going to be knackered!!

x


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Bev, bey exciting tonight we are going buying a lawn mower!!!! mine on its last legs and there is a half price sale on at Focus, after that will probably mostly sleep!!!

Binty, know what you mean about clicks, never one for them myself and hate the silence when you walk into the room and you know they don't want you there.

Kerry, chocy biscuits are so allowed.  They make you feel happy and as Bev said your allowed


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Well going to log off now as need to leave on time for Chiro Appt - will chat to you all tomorrow - hope you all have fab evenings


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bye girls, have a nice night.

xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

morning girls

Sorry I dont have time to catch up on the personals today.  Feeling really   .  Been eating for England last 2 days and dont seem to be able to stop.  To top it off had big fall out with DH last night as well.  I just get so frustrated with him.  He is a man of few words too and that doesnt help either.  So all in all not doing so good 

Sorry to start your day with a depressing note, you girls are usually always so cheerful.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies
 Witchie.... 
Well I am still in agony and for the last 2 nights have been   with pain....antibiotics  have made me sick too and feel too rubbish to eat.  Am gonna phone the dentist and tell them to sort it ASAP as the cons did not contact me yesterday about an appointment  
am at work today - so will try and pop on later.XXXXX


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

Witchie  sorry you feel pants hun

Sarah, aww hun you sound in so much pain, definitely get on the phone and hassle them  

Kerry, hiya mate, you ok today?

Kim & Ben  how are you both feeling?

B3ndy, hope the AF is still being kind  

Binty, good luck with the BMS!   I'm CD 7 today so weekend will be the start of ours  

Twiggy, sorry about dh mum. that scan sounds horrid. fingers crossed for you 

 to everyone else!

Well, its just one [email protected]@dy thing after another, this week so far been ill on monday and had to leave a restaurant, spent the evening in tears, then found out a friend is expecting, then last night had another episode presumably down to the cyst again with retching (no vomiting this time), pain and diarrhoea.  with the cyst pain I normall vomit so just wondering if I've got a bug an thats why I was rough on Monday coming down with it


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning girls

Witchie..  sorry your feeling  
Sarah.. maybe your feeling sick if the antibiotics your taking need to be taken with food - have you tried a glass of milk before you take them I sometimes find that helps.  Def get onto cons though and get your appt sorted you don't want to be in pain for Easter  
Flower..  Sounds like you may have picked up a bug some people at work have had it and seems to last for a day or 2.  

 Kerry, Twiggy B3ndy, Kim and anyone else I've missed hope you all had a good evening.

Well I've now come down with a head cold typical come back from lovely holiday and then feel rough as anything.  Taking Sudafed and seing if that helps was in bed by 9:30 last night didn't feel up to  .  Hopefully I'll feel better tonight and can get jiggy then.  

Chat later

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Cons won't be able to fit me in until next week.......  Dentist says antibiotics will start working after 48 hours - bloody hope so!!!! I can't be in pain all weekend!!!! If af arrives I will get the strongest pain killers I can get my hands on!!!!

Binty - Yeh I thought about that and had a milky drink this morning with my tablet....

Flower -  hope you feel better soon hun.XXXX What a pair we are?

Right better do some work - catch you later!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Not busy but DBB around !!!

Back soon


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola chickadees

Sarah and Flower - you poor things!  .......what a bummer the dentist is making you wait til next week Sarah there's nowt worse when you're in pain (you'll have to get dh to melt down all your Easter eggs for you!!) Flower - maybe you have got a bug hon (fingers crossed it is that and not your horrible cyst playing you up)

Binty - morning chuck - sorry to hear you've got a cold - like you say,it's always the way when you come back and feel all healthy after a nice hols away.

Witchie - aw hon!! dont feel bad about coming on here feeling   - we all have those days - we're human hon...you just get it all off yer chest - you'll feel better for it!

 Kerry!

Well, the old   has gone a bit  .....in fact it more or less stopped yesterday afternoon, and it's more like spotting at the mo - so not going to count yesterday as day 1 yet and see what happens. Can you remember what your first af was like after your lap Flower?

This is only a quickie - got to pop up to High St in a tick and get a few bits and bobs before I leave tomorrow morning on my mini Easter break with my folks!


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Morning lovelies.

just quick hello, by boss is not her usual self today and seems to be walking around possesed!!! so best get head down, don't want to be her punch bag, never seen her like this  

Catch you later.

Kim xxx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

HI Girls

Not been on for a while, had 5.ooam starts last week so i just wanted to chill when i got home at 3.00pm, last think i wanted to do was come on here.

I got my 21 day blood test results back yesterday and they were only. im gutted. We have been under the consultant for 3 years now and im still not bloody ovulating., and this is with metformin and clomid, 50mg. I could cry, in fact i did? What do you think i should do? I reaaly thought i had as i had cm and everything?

Claire


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

What was your level hun? It didn't say. Also did you def have your test done 7DPO? One day either side can make a difference.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh crikey Kim 

Sarah, thats terrible, lets hope the anti-b's kick in soon hun

B3ndy, from what I remember I had a normal period after lap, although obviously less pain and nowhere near the amount of clotting etc, obviously because the endo had been removed.  how long have you bled for in total? maybe it wasnt proper AF but more of a healing bleed or something?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Claire, what was your level? was it definitely 7 days past ov?


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi KerryB
My level was 14, i had the test on day 22 i think, and i have come on today on day 29, i think the days are right, i lost my phone which i used to tarck it 

Claire xx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Also, i think i may have ovulated around day 13, im carp at working it all out, does it sound right ?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Claire, I know how distressing this can be I have felt like you so many times 

if you ovulated CD13 then the progesterone would need doing CD20 (7 days past).  This would mean your leutal phase (time from ov until AF) is 9 days (not everyone has a 7 day one - i dont) to give you a cycle length of 29 days.  

if you ov CD15 then the test on CD22 would be right.  

are you positive you ov'd CD13.  Can they not up your clomid dosage. I never ovulated on 50mg, only on 100mg with Met


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Im going to go and see my GP and see what he says. Before i was on Clomid i was on Menogon and i didnt ovulate on that either but they wouldnt up my dose. It was the first month last cycle so i will see what happens this cycle. It is so disheartening tho. We have been actively ttc for 3 years now and im no nearer, i thought i would have a brood by now. I feel like giving up, i cant see myself with a child anyways, you know when you get a bad feeling.

Im not sure about what day i actually ovulated, i got cm on day 12 so how long is it after that? I dony use OPK's as they are too dear and i have read that they dont wpork if you have PCOS?

I think i should just give up, i can see it going to IVF, IUI wont be any good if i dont ovulate.

Claire xxxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh sweetie, don't be down. I think Flower is right, if you OV'd on CD13 your test would have been too late on CD22, which cold explain the low level. Please don't   youself up about it, we've all had bad results. I only had 2 good progesterone results in a year! But I know I OV'd other times. I don't use OPK's either, I find them unreliable (also have PCOS like you).

You do deserve your baby, and you'll be  a fab mum. Its just gonna take time hun. I would defo ask your GP to up your dose to 100mg, its worth a try.

Big  

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

don't give up hun, honestly, i didnt ov on 50mg, then initially did at 100mg then didnt, then upto 150mg then did and now back to 100mg but with Met and I am having the best levels I've ever had.  On 50mg my levels were 3.   

I know what you mean about a brood, I thought we'd have a couple now, 6 years on we haven't.  we are on the WL for IVF but given these tablets 6 more months


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

I have lost 3 stone since we started ttc coz the doc told me too, that hasn't had any effect. I ovulated last time i was clomid, could it be because i didn't take the metformin for about a month?

How many days after ewcm do you ovulate? I keep asking but nobody can help me? If i knew that then i could get my dates right?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

hun I know what your going through like Kerry & Flower I didn't ov on 50mg my level stayed at 5.2 same with 100mg.  Don't give up hope, speak to your Dr and see if he can up your dose to 100mg.   Well done at losing 3 stone


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Claire hun I usually start to get EWCM about 4 days before I ov and the 'wettest' day (TMI sorry) is usually the day I get my surge so I think I ov the day after that or thereabouts.

Try not to fret too much hun and deffo ask for 100mg!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

can't help with the cm thing, i never get any!

Not taking the Met could have a big impact, was that this month?  i wouldnt ovulate without it.

I'd definitely see about upping your dose


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Flower - Metformin makes me feel really sick, i can take it for about 2 weeks then i stop for about a week, this cycle im just gonna take it wheteher i feel sick or not.

I will ring my Gp and get an appointment, see what he says about upping my dose, they wouldnt with the menogon tho


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Metformin is awful I know what you mean, I found the only way to help it is to build up from one a day, even if I've had a break from it otherwise it causes terrible s/e


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

I know, but you know what they say, no pain, no gain!!! Im gonna do it, and im gonna ring the doc, i won't be palmed off either


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,

flower it was dh aunt, not his mum, still v sad as she was only early 60's, to young to die.

sarah hope antibiotics kick in soon

kerry they are saying choc is good for you again, i say make the most of it and enjoy, i am 

bbmonster good on you hon, i didnt ovulate on 25 or 50mg clomid and did on 75mg for a while then stopped so started taking 100mg and did on that, the month i decided to try a baby asprin a day and got 3 follies (they told me not to try that month but i did anyway). I have pcos aswell and like flower dont get much cm, but i would start  asap after that to make sure   are ready and waiting  good luck with doc honey.

binty hope you feel better tonight and can get down to it. 

kim hope dbb is in a better mood now

witchie we all ahve down days honey, hope you are feeling better

b3ndy i started bleeding a few days after op and lasted for a few days, not as heavy as normal period, hosp said would just be bleeding due to op, have normal period now (4 weeks later) is still heavy but not quite as clotty as past periods. Hope this helps. 

well ladies gota love ya and leave ya, lunch break over  I am working until back of 7pm tonight so will come back to catch up on my afternoon break.

sarah do you still have dh scottish realies up? here is a wee joke to help you get used to the accent.........


> >Twa nuns fae Glesga  Sister Bridgette and Sister Bernadette , are 
> >traveling through Europe in their car.
> >They get to Transylvania and are stopped at a traffic light.
> >Suddenly, out of nowhere, a tiny little Dracula jumps onto the hood 
> >of the car and hisses through the windshield.
> >'Aw naw!' shouts Sister Bridgette.
> >'Whit are we gonnae dae?'
> >'Turn the windshield wipers on.
> >That will get rid of the abomination,'says Sister Bernie.
> >Sister Bridge switches them on, knocking Dracula about, but he clings 
> >on and continues hissing at the nuns.
> >'Whit ahm a' gonnae dae noo?' she shouts.
> >'Switch on the windshield washer.
> >I filled it up with Holy Water at the Vatican ,' says Sister Bernie.
> >Sister Bridge turns on the windshield washer.
> >Dracula screams as the water burns his skin, but he clings on and 
> >continues
>
> >hissing at the nuns.
> >'It did'nae wurk, whit'll a dae?' shouts Sister Bridge.
> >'Show him your cross,' says Sister Bernie.
> >'Aye, that's whit tae dae,' says Sister Bridge.
> >
> >She opens the window and shouts,
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >'Get the f**k  aff the f**kin' car ya wee b*st**d or I`ll boot yer 
> >baw`s.
> >
> >Pure Glesga style.


twiggy xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

He he he   !!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry twiggy, I havent had enough sleep!  xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Good one


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Twiggy!!!
Dh's family stayed Monday night and are back Friday for round 2!  I hope my tooth is better by then cos I am not feeling sociable at all at the moment


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

back again lovelies!!

Flower - apart from the (sorry if tmi) initial dark red 'surge' when went to loo yesterday am it's been hardly owt since then, just dark brown gunk....I had some bleeding after the lap for 4 days so I presumed this was af, coz it's around the right time of the month too, but it's more like spotting. I guess I should just wait a few more days to see if it develops into a full blown af - I just thought the lap would've got rid of the spotting problems....my acupuncturist was quite concerned it had started again too - says blood loss for too long is bad for body and would tire me out (she can say that again!) I saw your post on the ask a nurse thread btw....are you going to inquire further?

Sarah - you're being very brave even being in work with a toothache - I'd be tempted to stay in bed and turn the heating up! (any excuse to stay in bed these days! )

Kerry - is DBB on the warpath still?

BBmonster - welcome back - have you considered asking your consultant to change the way you take your met? I was initially taking 3X500mg a day but now take 2X850mg a day (so only one in morning with bkky and one in evening with pm meal) and the sickness and nausea are far better. Maybe try that?

another late one tonight Twiggy? poor you - I bet you'll be glad when all the overtime's done and dusted.

Ola binty - hope you're not working too hard!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy, don't really know what to suggest hun, I'd keep an eye on it over the next few days and see what pans out.  When you got your bleed after the lap that you think was AF, would that mean that your AF is due now then?    I'm not seeing gynae till September but having a re-scan in 2 months to check the cyst so I'll mention it then I think xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

sorry - think I've confused you flower by what I wrote in my last post (god you can tell I'm ready to go back to work am slowly going   at home! )
Meant to write that my bleeding after the lap definitely wasn't my af as my lap was done on cd8...yesterday was cd28 so I presumed that bleeding I saw y'day am was my af arrived bang on time - but it's soooooo light so it can't be a proper af.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy, i've just seen peaches reply to my post on ask a nurse, doesnt sound too promising does it?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Am with you now!  ha ha xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I wouldn't be too   about that reply Flower - she doesn't say for eg whether or not the measurement of your lining was right for the day that you had your USS done. Even two months seems a long time away to get any answers - could you perhaps pop up to the scanning people whilst you're at work one day and ask them? (go armed with a box of chocs might help  )


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good idea hun!

i've just done a quick search on google and from what I can grasp the lining sheds if implantation hasnt occured, hence your AF.  so if my AF came 2 days later and i wasnt pregnant, it might be thinning. maybe anyway!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

yep - that would make sense - remember mine was 9mm on cd 20/21 and I had another week or so to go before af arrived...having too thick a lining - like me - can also be a bad thing - if it's not one thing it's another eh? nothing ever seems straight forward.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

too right!  at my lap last jan they said i had a healthy looking womb! you can't win can you x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry not been around much today very busy at work not a moment to myself


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Have you got loads to catch up on after your hols then? That'll be me come Monday Binty - no more spending all day   on here!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry tmi but got awful Met  !! Had cous cous for lunch and not agreed with me at all!

God I wish DBB would [email protected] off!! Doens't she know I have girlies to chat with  

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh no Kerry nothing worse!  my stomach is growling and hurting but from last night rather than met bum, can't wait to get out of here gonna leave early at 3.45, get weighed then home to hot bath and bed.  had my morning tablet must missed the lunch one, couldnt face it.  funny how certain things effect, i'm fine with cous cous but terrible with risotto x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Liking your photo Kerry!!!  
I am off shortly ladies.....God I hope these AB's start working soon   I can't take any more!!!
Sorry for no personals and not much chat so far this week....hopefully I will feel better tomorrow 
B3ndy - tempting to stay in bed yes but thought it might take my mind off the pain if I came to work...plus I am mad busy and its a B Hol weekend


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Sarah. Old one but I like it. Hope your feel better tomorrow sweetheart  

Flower...I've had cous cous loads of times, but something today has not agreed! Hope you get a good result at weigh in hun.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah, stay off if poorly tomorrow hun, i hope the AB's kick in and help.

you too Kerry xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah and Flower - have a top Easter too - I'm off around 10am tomorrow and not back til Easter Sunday - wont be able to log on in the hotel so have a good Bank Hols and remember not too much   (sending you lots of   for Good Friday Sarah!!)

Kerry - poor you with the met  , and while you're at work - nowt worse! Where were you on hols when the pic was taken - how long ago was it taken? Are you still a brunette btw?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Picture is from Nov 04 in Mexico (my 29th birthday meal!). Yes still brunette at the moment, need some more highlights puting thru it but going to wait till just before holiday.

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

you've both got lovely tans! and look v.happy


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Very drunk probably! Thank you hun. I can't wait for our holiday this year. So need it!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

am offski now to go and get packed.

Have a top Easter Kerry, Binty, Twiggy, Bev, Kim and anyone else who logged on at mo!! 'Speak' to you from work on Monday! 

Get well soon Flower and Sarah!!   

S
xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

have a great weekend B3ndy


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Have a lovely time B3ndy, take care  

God I can't wait to leave today!

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Same here Kerry


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Still busy hun?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Not stopped and getting very fed up I swear they must think I'm a robot and have a memory like a computer!  AAAAAAAAHHHHH


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You poor love. Not long till the long weekend, nice chill out requried I think!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Have a good Bank Hol everyone (I popped back on to say Byeeee to you B3ndy!!!!) thanks for the    vibes - don't feel very positive @ the moment but will try   
Flower - I can't pull a sickie tomorrow too busy AND I have to work FRIDAY!!!!!   builders work the friday and have the tuesday off for some weird reason BUT I am coming in Tuesday and taking the following Monday off....confused?  I am!!!!  BUT I am gonna leave @ lunchtime Friday - feck em.
Byeeee everyone


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bye Sarah  xxxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

god you girls can talk, yeh am still at work been here since twenty to 8 this morning, i work longer hours in summer due to dh job, also really busy at work just now.

take it you are all away home for the night, i am taking tiomorrow off work, am poss going to give the garden a bash again will see what the weather is like, need to get the manual work out the road before i ovulate (if i ovulate) but can see it.

i have to run get back to work.

ok will catch up friday if not before,

twiggy xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,

kerry sorry your not feeling well, nothing worse, hope you feel better today.

sarah hope the antibiotics have kicked in and you have less pain now honey, good luck for dh family tomorrow, you could do without it hon.

flower/ b3ndy i am with you 2 nothing straight forward, i have a thick lining aswell, even after a d&c 3/4 weeks ago and heavy af for 4 days lining was still 8 point something thats why posponed injections until day 7, if is thinner by then, so fingers crossed for tomorrow.

well better run got a busy day ahaed an am off work today, speak tomorrow if not before,

have a good day,

twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Girls - Sh it hit the fan last night DH failed to tell me the cons had called regarding my tooth appointment (he got home @ 3pm so could have phoned me at work but instead 'forgot') so a combination of clomid, PMT and toothache resulted in me punching him full on in the face   I am not a violent person but I lost it big time.   I know this month is a BFN have af type pains etc and to top it off I called the cons today who said earliest appointment is 2nd May!!!!   I go on hols on the 4th May and they might not even do the work on that day!!! well i just hung up and   gonna ask the dentist his advice later.

Byeee sorry for the moan.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

OMG SARAH ARE YOU OK?!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry press post before i'd finished!

you ok Sarah, I didnt know whether to laugh or cry for you when i read you smacked dh one!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy  have a lovely Easter sweetheart and good luck for work on Monday.  I'm back in Tuesday till lunchtime as going with SIL for her wedding dress fitting

 everyone, you all ok?  Kerry, hope the weigh in went well. i can't believe i only have 5½lbs till my 2 stone.  I've got 3 weeks till hols.

Is everyone finishing today (except Sarah)?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Not very   today, feel like  . Don't know why. Only lost 1/2lb this week, not happy. Everyone deserted me at work, only 2xDBB here, great. Roll on 5pm!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry, don't be sad hun.  Its nearly the weekend!  I've posted on the diet thread xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...will pm you hun.

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sarah.. Hope you get your appt sorted out - how are you and dh this morning did you make it up?
Flower.. well done on weigh in
Kerry.. 1/2lbs not bad especially as you have AF
Twiggy.. have a great weekend hun speak to you on Tuesday

 everyone else hope you have a fab Thursday

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Ok hun xxx
Very true, about your AF I mean, I had AF last week and stayed the same xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

don't be sad have a laugh at me losing the plot!!!! not only did I punch DH (and break his glasses) I punched a picture and smashed it AND threw DH's porridge accross the room !!!   we are fine now though!!!!  Think it was just the pain, clomid and PMT and Dh being a [email protected] that got to me!!!!
Yep I am still @ work tomorrow but only until lunch time!!!
Have a good one everyone!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

at your violent outburst! I think it does you good to get it all out!

You could be right about AF. Will try harder this week, and G&T's for me this weekend! With slimline tonic of course!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh god Sarah!  
sometimes we have to let go!  when is your AF due?  hows your tooth this morning?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You girls are amazing! Thank you for being my FF's, I couldn't ask for a nicer group of friends  

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Right back at you my lovely   xxx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

morning ladies.  

First completely agree with you both, love you all.

Well i've booked the afternoon as a holiday after the night I had!!!!!!!!!   next door decided to go away and leave there 16yr old lad alone in the house, so he decided to have a party.  I had banging head last night so the music was driving me mad and DH went into prtective mode.  Any way after asking twice to keep it down he then screamed at one of the lads that they had 10mins to turn the music off and leave before he called the police.  This lad just laughed and sad not my party I don't care.  Lets just say god job there was a fence between them.  After DH next words, which I can possibly repeat party ended.  

When I see his dad I'm going to loose the plot.  IT WAS A WEDNESDAY NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!! so I couldn't sleep much after as I was too stressed, which is great after midwife told me my blood pressure was slightly up yesterday afternoon!!!!!.

If I see him this afternoon I will string him up by his balls!!!!    

But apart from that 1hr to go and the sun is trying to shine.  Sorry to rant but I was brought up to respect my parents house and would never had done that.  

Kim xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bravo Kim, good on you and DH for getting the little buggers to shut up. I'm the same as you, I never had a party at my parents house, I was too scared of my dad finding out! Make sure you take it easy this afternoon hun, feet up, cuppa tea and a bit of trashy telly!


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

think I might go and see DH.  He only has 1/2 hr dinner.  Or my mums,  they have the first baby Lambs not allowed near them at the mo thought but can watch them in there field.

My dad would have killed me, but at 16 they wouldn't have left me in the house by myself.  Think that was only allowed when i was nearly 18.  

Been a relaxed morning my boss is in a meeting so I've done nothing but surf the net


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi All. Am I going mental.. has any1 seen a post from me this morning, I thought I posted sometime but I can't find it!!


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Emma

There is one from you on the diet thread  

Kim xxx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Think I am going mental... thanks for letting me know!!!

 everyone anyway!!
xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Emma

It ok hun, we all have days like that    

Kim xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Kim...Ah bless. the lambs are late this year aren't they. See lots on the way to work, they're so cute.

Emma...are you having a   day??!!

xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

We have them later in Rossendale as the weather isn't too good any earlier.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Can't believe it was really busy yesterday thinking if I got most of my work done I could have a quiet day today and chat with you lot but guess what loads more to do today   so won't be able to chat very much.

Kim.. good on dh for having word - I wouldn't have dared to have a party when my parents weren't there would have got into loads of trouble.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kim good for you and dh, that is so out of order, firstly any night but on a wednesday night for goodness sake.  Have a relaxing evening hun, don't over do things x

Oh dear Emma!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hasn't this morning flown by.

Ah Binty...sack it, do a bit more then come chat with us  

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Can't wait to get out of here, 4 days off wooo-hoo!  how lovely tomorrow having no alarm clock going off at 6.30.

Kerry, meant to ask you, what do you do when you go on holiday abroad with regard to your Met?  Take as normal, 3 a day, or do you cut them down.  just a bit concerned about taking the full dose with all the foreign food and booze.  normally when we're having a meal out here I miss one that day but 2 weeks is a bit different


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...I've only been to PAris for my 30th since being on Met. I don't think I took any then. I'll probably try and have 2 a day while we are away this year, one if I know we are having a big eating/drinking day.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

think i might try 2 a day whilst we are there and if i feel a bit ropey take down to one, tar hun x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

My day is going so slowly!  Was really motivated yesterday, but bloody awful today.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I feel the same Bev, really can't be bothered. Just hoping this afternoon goes as quickly as this morning!

Flower....probbaly the best idea. See how you go.

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

ladies
quick hello incase I don't catch you all before you bog off for easter!!!!  Dentist cannot even look @ my tooth until 2nd May and we are going away on the 4th!!!!    they have given me a 2nd prescription of different antibiotics to take if I need to. Well what more can I do?  Af due tomorrow so just want it to arrive if its coming then I can take my super strong painkillers!!!!
catch you later if you are around
Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

poor you Sarah,        for AF not coming xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You poor thing hun. More   for Af not arriving. Have a fab Easter break, hope the relly's are ok tomorrow night.  

xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sarah..  Hope AF stays away and the toothache get better soon  

I've so much to do but can't be bothered


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Not sure how long I'll be on line for so will say HAPPY EASTER!!!!!  have a wonderful time, especially those who have 4 days off!!

 to those on the 2ww

To my diet chicks, easy on them eggs!!!

 lots of love xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bye Flower - Have a good one hun....see you Tuesday!

Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

have a good long weekend. I will be as good as possible!!  

Sarah...take care of you, DH and little  .

Binty....Work   say "NO MORE WORK"!!!  

xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sarah still thinking   thoughts for you hun.  

Bev xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Bev for the    thoughts but I have a confession   tested today and got a   but no af yet but feel very PMT ish!!!  I tested really to see if I could take painkillers or not!!! Still will wait until af arrives until popping extra strong pills - just in case!!!

Kerry - you too have a good weekend - will be nice to  as usual and will try not to punch DH again!!!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sarah i'm sorry hun, but keep positive.  Mine didn't show for three days after AF due.

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

just remind me Bev....you had a +OPK on NYE then on test day you had a BFN then re-tested 3 days later??
I think Kim had that too didn't she?


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

That's correct for me, can't remember for Kim.

This delay in positive response has resulted in a weeks delay in implantation as well we think which is why my due date changed.

Hope the same can be said for you after the weekend, hun.

Bev xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I doubt it hun but thanks anyway!!! Have a relaxing weekend. XXXX


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sarah - hope the weekend works out well for you and you get your BFP then


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Binty - you have a good weekend hun....bet it seems ages since your hol already doesn't it?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Gonna log off girlies.  Have a fabulous weekend.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

been so busy hope you all have great weekends speak to you on Tuesday


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls sorry didnt manage to get on yesterday

sarah   at you punching dh, is he ok? hope your toothache is getting better and af not shown up, you could have just tested to early    

kerry  hope you are feeling better honey, well done on loosing 1/2 lb dont be down every little helps  

binty have a good weekend, speak tuesday

bev/ kim you and bump have a good easter

flower lucky you having 4 days off i am just off today and tomorrow 

hi witchie/ sal/ b3ndy and all you other lovely ladies have a great easter.

well i went back to hosp yesterday for another scan to see if could start fsh injections, was still bleeding so scan is even more embarrasing. Anyway did scan and cons could see an abnormality  and my lining is still too thick even though have been bleeding quite heavily for 7 days . He said if i hadnt had camera and d&c last month he would be worried and sending me for investigation dont know what to think. He decided to give me provera injection which has stopped me bleeding and will start it again in a few days, my butt is bruised as well  so i have to go back for another scan when i have been bleeding for a few days again   am worried they are still trying to chase up my biopsy rsults aswell as still dont have them  why is nothing straight forward  sorry for moan going to go and concentrate on garden, take my mind off things.

twiggy xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls,

at work  just wanted to say happy easter hope you all had a nice break. 

twiggy xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Happy Easter guys

Just been catching up with all the posts -   at the punch up fest Sarah!! here's hoping the PMT is less this month hon! Have the antibiotics kicked in yet or are you still in pain?
Sal - how was sunny Norfolk and the MIL? was it a good break away? howz yer back now?
Flower, Kerry, Twiggy - hope your Easter break was relaxing and full of plenty of  and 

Had a great few days in Dorset with the folks - even though the old   decided to turn up good and proper on Good Friday and  was  painful (turns out Monday was a false start and just spotting - though thought this was one of the things the laser treatment would have got rid of  ?)

It was  back to work for me at 6am today aswell (bit of a lie in! ) had 1400 emails to deal with and the intro of a new system which nobody had told me about which had a major impact on what I had to do!! welcome back eh!! Even earlier start tomorrow - but funnily enough I'm feeling so rested right now I couldn't give a  .

May not have time to log on til laters tomorrow so will catch up with y'all when I can!!

Missed you all loads  

S
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hey b3ndy glad you had a good easter even though af showed, I am at work as well worst luck and have dh's aunts funeral this afternoon so have to leave early and going to mama mia tonight (bad timing i know but bought the tickets ages ago).

ok have to run speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

I'm on a half days hols today, finishing at 12 so not sure if i'll be around. Hope you all had a good Easter.   Twiggy thinking of you hope the funeral goes ok.

If I don't catch you later, see you tomorrow xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning lovelies,

I am sooooo chocolated out! And   far, far too much (my kidneys hurt today!) but enjoyed it all so there!

Hope everyone had a fab weekend. Back soon

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning 

Well I am still in agony but thought I better show my face at work. I am back at the docs tomorrow to see about getting some physio. And it didnt help that I got af last week to and i always get a bad back with that so I had the double whammy.
Norfolk was ok. A  nice break but much better when the mil is in oz. Even Dh agreeded.

How are the rest of you?? Not eaten too  many eggs i hope. Our house is full of them. I have just given the dog dd's last egg from last year!!!!!!!

Sal x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello all

Sal, sorry to hear your still in agony hun.

Sarah, sorry to see the witch got you, hope you managed to enjoy some of your weekend

Kerry, good for you hun it probably did you the world of good to forget about the diet for a weekend

B3ndy, sorry the witch got you, hope you are feeling a little more comfortable now

 Twiggy, Binty, Flower

So   to read about Jenny76.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I havent been here an hour yet and I want to go home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bev  Glad you and bean are ok

Sal x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I with you on that one Sal, although i've been here two hours!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning girls,

Twiggy .. hope funeral goes ok - thinking of you  
Kerry..   lots of choc over weekend hopefully you won't get withdrawl symptoms    
sal.. sorry to hear your back giving you jip hope the doc gets you an appt soon for physio

 Sarah, bev, Kim and anyone else I've missed

What a weekend I had!! gardening Friday morning then decorating for the rest of it finally finished at 9:30 last night  

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies
Hope we all had a good weekend!!!!  Despite being in agony with my tooth (yep am on 2nd course of AB's and still nothing  ) I had an OK weekend....basically I was so spaced out on pain killers and floating around everywhere!!! Yep af turned up and I was   but now just feel fed up with TTC and feel like given up after next month can't face IUI or possibly IVF  
So DH and I are facing up to a life without children!!!!  And am planning a big holiday in November!!!! I want to go to Florida and DH want to go to Bali!!!!! 

We decorated our bedroom (almond slice) and kitchen (tiramisu) over the weekend (sad old married couple that we are!!!) and isn't it funny all the paint colours I use relate to food....the last room I painted was clotted cream!!!

Catch up later!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ola - am here girls but v busy - will try to catch up laters but may have to wait til get home after 1pm........so glad to be back at work - NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


S
xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sarah

 at paint names that relate to food - we decorated our bedroom and hall/stair & landing this weekend - Apple white and mango infusion   

Maybe a big holiday is what you need to re-charge your batteries - I've been to Bali and loved it lots to see espcially the hot springs (tradition is you go in naked) !!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

oooooh Bali!!

Anywhere bother than Biritain at the moment would be lovely. And get you lot decorating.  I couldnt even get my socks on by myself lol

Sal x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sarah i'm sorry your feeling so down hun.

Here is something to cheer all you   ladies up!!

A young newly wed couple wanted to join a church.
The reverend told them, "We have special requirements for new parishioners. You must abstain from sex for one whole month."
The couple agreed and after two-and-a-half weeks returned to the Church.
When the Pastor ushers them into his office, the wife is crying and the husband obviously very depressed. 
"You are back so soon... Is there a problem?" the Reverend inquired. 
"We are terribly ashamed to admit that we did not manage to abstain from sex for the required month...." the young man replied sadly.
The Reverend asked him what happened. "Well, the first week was difficult.... However, we managed to abstain through sheerwillpower.
The second week was terrible, but with the use of prayer, we managed to abstain." "However, the third week was unbearable. We tried cold showers, prayer, reading from the Bible.... anything to keep our minds off carnal thoughts.
One afternoon, my wife reached for a can of paint and dropped it. When she bent over to pick it up, I was overcome with lust and had my way with her right then and there." admitted the man shamefacedly. 
"You understand this means you will not be welcome in our church," stated the Reverend. "We know," said the young man, hanging his head.
"We're not welcome at Homebase either.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah...so sorry   got you babes. And that your tooth is still causing you problems. Sounds like you had a nice weekend though. Loving the pain names!

Sal...sorry   got you too hun, and that your still suffering with your back. Glad your trip was good. When does Mil move then??

Binty...my you have been busy! Come back to work for a rest hey!

Twiggy....hope the funeral goes as well as it can hun.

Flower...glad you had a nice weekend hun, sounds like mine with the eating and drinking!  

B3ndy...glad you had  a nice break hun. Is DH home yet? Sorry   turned up while you were away. Have you started the   pills again??

Well, we haven't stopped this weekend! Been very social and out every day. Got sunburnt on Friday afternoon sat in the pub! Pub Friday night, shopping Saturday followed by dinner at my friends. Lie in Sunday, lunch at mums then pub sunday night. Gardening yesterday! DH also played golf twice!! Phew, need a holiday.....only 6 weeks and 2 days left!!   Going to the Dr's tonight as I've got  a lump at the bottom of my back. I think its a gland, but DH wants me to check it out just in case. He even made the appt for me this morning! Bless him. Appt for IVF next week too. All happens at once.

Very sad news from Jenny.

xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Kerry

Sounds like you had a great weekend.  I'm def back to work for a rest.  Dh wants us to decorate the study next weekend - I thought it was only women that start "nesting" (as MIL says) when they want kids not the men   

Good luck with the dr's tonight.  Is your IVF appt next week your first one?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I want to go home and eat chocolate eggs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And to make matters worse dh is really getting on my tits!!

Sal xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh Sal..  What's he done now


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Binty...yes its our firs appt. We're actually seeing their Gynea first then hopefully the IVF chappie. Just want to get it done. I wish my Dh would instigate decorating! He's avoiding it like the plague at the momnet!

Sal...what's DH done now?? When do you go to London??

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

We go to London 29th and 30th this month. 

And basically dh is breathing and really getting on my nerves. I had a phone call from my old boss from when I worked full time. And he has offered me my old job back with an extra £8000 a year to what i was on when I had dd. But since i left the company has moved into the same building as dh. and he is absolutely mortified at the prospect of me workig in the same building a him. i have no intention of taking the  job as i have to put dd first. Which i pointed out to dh is something he hasnt got to do but i must admit the money would be very nice.
i just dont know what to do and dh is being totally unreasonable.

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh heck. So it would be full time? Fair enough considering it. Is he mortified that you'd be at work all the time for any particular reason?? Does he not think the money would be good too? Who would have DD after school etc?

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I think it is more of me being around him all day at work. The thought of living and working together has put him in a really foul mood. (makes me feel really wanted) and my Mum and Dad woul dhave dd after school. So that part is nt really a problem. But I think tempting as it is i am going to have to say no. I know the money would be great and the security would be good too but I just dont know

Sal x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh Sal don't take it to heart hun, i'm sure its not meant as you've taken it.  I understand completely your thoughts regarding money and security....


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

And I dont think it helps that the job i did was as a logistics manager. And yep the whole logistics business is full of men. All thick I might add or they wouldnt need me back!!!
But i was the first woman in the company to get made manager of a major depot. And i suppose I kind of liked being the boss. But I just want dh to say well done hun for being so good at your job that they want you back 5 years later. 

Sal x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

And to make matters worse the first thing my mum said was what if ypou get pregnant again?? And my mm and dh have been going on at me for so long to stop putting my life on hold regarding what if?? and then they decide to use it on me

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh Sal, you've got to do what you feel is right. I wouldn't take Dh's comments too much to heart. Maybe he is thinking about it in the long run. I thinks it great they want you back after 5 years, they obviously think a lot of you.

Keep   sweetie.

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

More like I made such an impression they cant get over me!!!!!!


Sal x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well I feel like pants and I am going home

Catch you all later and thanks for listening to me moan

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

hey sal you do what you feel is right hun and feel free to moan on...you were lucky you were away last week and did not have to put up with my moaning about my toothache.
BTW DH went to personally visit my dentist today about the pain I have been in and that he wants me to be seen before 2nd May!!!!  They will get back to me by Thursday!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats good Sarah, hope they take some notice!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I know its naughty but just had some Ibuprofen, I feel dreadful. Got awful flu like pains.

xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Just thought I would pop in and see how all my old clomid buddies were doing? Miss all of ya !!!!
I am going stir crazy in my 2ww. Must admit the whole IVF thing is so full on.It really drains you especially when your at the clinic every day for just over a week for scans and blood tests  I also had a couple of weeks delay as the drugs didnt down reg me properly. Egg collection I thought would be a doddle but I was in absolute agony,when the embriologist came to see us later she said she had to cover her ears as I was yelling so much   apparently its rare to experience that much pain,would be me eh??!! 

I managed to get 8 eggs,so I had 4 and my recipient had 4 so I hope its working for her  My test date is the 25th which seems like an age away.Trying to stay posotive though.

Just want to send you all a big    and to check up on you all

Lots of love

Kelly

ps-dont know if any of you will remember Niki h (whenwilli?) from the clomid boards,she got a BFP on her 1st round of clomid,I got a text last night with her news,here is the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,54951.0.html


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Wow that is great news about niki h.....a baby girl how lovely and at home too.  

Ohhh that sounds painful your egg collection!  I hope its all worth it and that you get a BFP...ohh 25th that is next Tuesday isn't it?

Keep us posted won't you?  Think Flower has 1/2 day hol today she will be sad to have missed you!

SarahXXXX


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Kelly,

Glad your doing well. Got everything crossed for you for 25th!  

Fab news about WhenwillI!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry - everything crossed?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Today yes!   Feel so   couldn't face BMS, I ache from head to toe!

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Back again!!!

Hiya Kelly I am so glad everything is going ok for you. Just think your test day is the day before my dd's birthday. So that should be an omen!!!!!!! I really truely hope everything works for you dh and little Oli. How is he btw?? DD is 5 next week. i cant belive how fast the time has gone. She can be a right little hitler!!(Just like her Mum)

Kerry  If you feel pants hun your take the pk. The amount I have shovled down over the last weeks is amazing. i think I have tried them all.

Sarah  You tell that dentist to sort the bloody tooth out. They charge enough you would think they would get it sorted first time

Flower  i have probably missed you

B3ndy  Are you still awake 

I am gfoing to turn down the job. I think it is the best alround. Money isnt everything afterall and after everything i went through to have dd I should really make the most of our time together while she still wants to be a mummys girl. If you know what i mean(pre boys!!!)

Sal x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sal, given the chance I would stay at home with 'bean' but we can't afford too, however I do know some women need the mental stimulation of work when they are babies and I suppose you get some of that from DD now she is older.  Money isn't everything either you are right there, my SIL is finding this out the hardway at the moment as her DH is never home there DD is 2.

Do what is right for you hun.

Bev xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Good on you Sal - if I ever have a baby of my own I am gonna work part time only!!!! Want to spend as much time as possible with my baby (my imaginary baby   )

They dentist has refered me to a specialist as he thinks its a root canal infection but DH told him to tell the specialist to sort it out quicker!!!  I am on Cuprofen Max Strength....last week I braved it with just paracetemol as I was in the 2WW but now I am just permanently spaced out


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sal....good you've made a decision hun. And money isn't everything, family is.

Bev... Unfortunately I'll have to go back to work as well, boo hiss!!

Sarah...so when are they going to see you hun??

xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Luckily got it pre-organised to come back 4 days per week, but increase my hours by one per day in the four days that i'm in, so only loosing 3.5 hours per week lessening the strain on the finances.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats really good. What do you do Bev?

xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I work in client services (I can hear you all sniggering, dirty minded ladies!!) its glorified customer services for a medical communications agency.  Problem is they have just redone my job description which now includes "occassional" travel.  Shouldn't be a problem because DH wants to be a hands on dad, but feel a bit sad already about having to leave 'bean' for a few days to go away with work.  I am having 6 months off though before coming back so can't be too greedy!!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Girls

just popping in briefly to say   and to say sorry for not being around much lately.  Am on a real downer just now and just feeling so   and   all the time.  Did an early early HPT yesterday and, of course, it was negative, so that just made me feel a million times worse.  Testing every 2 days now until AF shows up (which she will as I dont have any symptoms at all so pretty sure it hasnt worked this month).

Will pop back on when Im in better spirits and catch up with all of you.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bev....no sniggering, sounds like an interesting job. I'm sure things will work out after bean is born. Great that Dh wants to be hands on!

Witchie..I was thinking about you this monring hun. Sorry your   at the moment. You know we're here for you whether your   or  .  I got some Chromium at the weekend, and have been feeling sick! Did it make you feel like that??

xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

sorry, meant to say that although I havent been posting here I am posting every day in the 2ww diary section where I have set up a diary this cycle - just in case anyone is interested.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Bev   My dh is a hands on Dad apart from between the hours of 10pm and 330am. She was all mine. Dh is hopeless in the night. He was ok with the early morning and still is. But  I was lucky she slept through from 5 weeks. (As long as you was full)

He still has the hump so I am dreading him coming home

SAl x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry not been around much today really busy at work - will try to chat more tomorrow.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Witchie 
Kerry - consultant will phone by Thursday to let me know when they can do it!!!  
Byeee everyone....I am off home to climb into bed and pop some pills!!!!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm off home now, must come in tomorrow ready to do some work, have done bugger all today.

Have a lovely evening ladies.

Bevxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yep I'm off too in a min. Dr's at 5.30, dreading it.

xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Wish I could go home.  Just got a text from friend saying that a girl I know (just turned 1 is 3 months pg and is keeping it talk about a child having a child - it was a one night stand  

To top that up have received seperate emails telling us that one colleagues partner has given birth the a baby boy today and the other colleagues wife is due tomorrow.

Why oh why can't it be us its so unfair


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

big   sweetie, I know what you mean.

xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

looks like i've missed most of you  

Glad you all had nice easter, boo to being back, I've booked Friday off can't cope with rest of week so thought another long weekend was in order.

Sarah, sorry A/F got you and I think a big holiday is just what the doc ordered.  Florida is beautiful, I would buy my second home there if I had the money.  Even got married there I loved it that much.

Kerry, hope your appointment goes well. 

Bev, hello hun.  I'm being greedy and having 12 month   

Binty, sorry your stuck at work.  Not long now though hun  

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## SdB (Nov 29, 2005)

HI All
Sorry just reading your links now and wanted to know the maximum the doc will allow you to go on Clomid for, next mth will be starting my 6th cycle and would like to know if I should carry on. Have heard that if Clomid hasn't worked in the last 6 months it won't in the future?
Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

SdB

Welcome to the loopy clomid ladies

I had clomid in 2000 for 5 onths and dd was born apr 2001. Then i took it for 12 months and had no luck. The cons has told me now that under no circumstances can I have any more. 
Stick with it you just never know

Love Sal x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Morning ladies

Kim - you lucky thing, good for you.

Kerry - how did your appointment go?

Witchie - sorry your feeling down hun   vibes coming your way

Binty - sorry to hear your getting lots of pregnancies/ babies up with you, stay strong hun.

Sarah - how you feeling?

Hello to everyone else i've missed.

Had good intentions of coming in this morning motivated, well you can see that by the fact i'm on here already that i'm far from it.  Been having awful dreams and waking up all the time most nights, I only feel like sleeping in the day which I what I did over the weekend, not that easy when back at work!!

Have a lovely day ladies

Bev xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Quick Hello today as I really have to get some work done !!!!
Hope you are all OK.....I am still feeling rough and tooth killing me today!!!
Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Feel like poo today! Was going to chuck a sickie but the girl who covers my job is going away on business this afternoon so couldn't! And seeing as though DBB can't even switch a PC on, I need to be here to do everything for her!!

Dr's was OK. Said the lump is either a gland, muscle or could be a vertebrae protruding. DH was more worried than I was. So all sorted.

Back soon, got some quotes to type.

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

Looks like we are all in the same boat for a change. I really must get some work done today before i disappear under the paperwork.

Dont you lot work to hard though

love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya girls 

sorry this is quick, I have tons to do, got another half day off tomorrow  for GP appointment (ears syringe possibly and collect script for strong PK's to take away), pick up currency, bit of holiday shopping so must get some stuff done.  I'm gonna be a bit back and forth now till we go away as i need to get on top of everything.

I've tried to recap on the posts, 

SDB, welcome.  I'm having 18 months in all of clomid but the consultant said its only because for the first 6 months I didnt ovulate on them, it took 6 months for them to work so I can then have 12 months when they are working.

Sal wow 8,000 more. but like you say family is more important and these times with your DD are so precious  

Kerry glad the GP went ok hun 

Sarah your poor tooth 

Kelly  so good to see you!!!  wishing you all the luck in the world, do let us know how you get on.  Will be thinking of you. Great news about Niki

 Kim, Witchie, Kim, Bev, MrsNikki and everyone else!! back lunchtime xxxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning All

Lots to do today and my cold has got worse coughing alot etc.

Kerry.. good news from the dr's  
Sarah.. sorry tooth still killing you  
Bev.. sorry you keep waking up and can't sleep well
Kim.. wish I could have another long weekend but will have to wait till next bank holiday
SDB.. welcome to the crazy clomid board
Witchie.. sorry your having a rough time
Flower.. when are you off?
Sal.. maybe we shoudl all throw our work in the bin    

 to anyone else I've missed

Binty


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I agree with Binty work sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lets throw it all in the bin

Sal  xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I agree! Lets all walk out and go for coffee!

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

See you in starbucks round the corner in 5 mins


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oooh....grande decaf skinny caramel macchiato please!!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mmmm that sounds yummy!  

Binty, we go 7th May but only got this week (and I'm off tomorrow afternoon), all next week, then a short week due to the bank hols and I've got to get ahead of myself to cover the time I'm off.  This is the worse thing about going away, the crap before and the crap after!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I know what you mean


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

what a morning seems like everything I touch is a problem waiting to unfold, so my solution......not gonna do anymore  

Binty only one full week till bank holiday so not to bad, hope your cold improves, plenty of vit C.

Sarah, bad tooth, think you being very brave.

Kerry, starbuck and a italian BMT from sub way.....yum yum

Bev hi hun  

big hello to flower, sally, twiggy and everyone else.

kim xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kerry you light weight  I like the Grande white choco mocha with whippy cream from starbucks yummmmmmmmmmmmm

Dh always buys me one when we are at the airport or shopping. It is his little treat.

he is finally talking to me and explained why we didnt want me to take the job. And I know he is totally right but it was nice just for a minute to be head hunted!!
So I am gonna let my old boss know in a bit. So it looks like the uni is stuck with me until i finish my sign language training. Then I am off to the deaf school to be a teaching assistant.

Still got raging back ache. Back at the docs this afternoon. I need it sorting before next weekend for our London trip. I get to tell him tomorrow as it is his birthday. God knows how I have kept my gob shut this long I am bursting to tell him. And dd has been fab too. She is really good at keeping a secret

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

well done sal, i'd have struggled to keep quiet too!

I think i've only been to starbucks once!  and had something really boring. i must go again!!  We always have a glass of alcohol at the airport, no matter what time of day it is, its the start of our holiday


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Dh always says that so he buys the coffees then I buy the booze on the plane. Sort of compromise but like you he doesnt care what time of day it is

Sal x

i am off in a bit. Popping to sainsburys to get dh a birthday cake.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hee hee!!  

aww he is a lucky man.  I bet you will be bursting in the morning to tell him!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

We have to wait until he gets in from work at 6pm so I still have all that time to keep the secret.

Off now so I will pop on later

Love

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hun xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls cant speak lomg just trying to catch up

sal/ sarah sorry witch got you

sarah i just painted a wall in my bedroom sultana spice 2  you are right about the food/ paint thing. Hope your tooth gets better soon honey, nothing worse. A holiday would be good to look forward to, i was trying to look up 3-7 day break, i fancy dubai but are trying to save for ivf, also dont know what will be happening at hosp so cant book anything until the last minute  so will prob get last min deal to algarve/ spain or something, florida is fab, never been to bali but i am sure it would be georgeous.

hi flower thanks for thought, doc told me same about clomid as i didnt ovulate for first few months either.

binty you sound as bad as me, i never stop on days off either

sal sorry your back is still sore

kim hope you have a better afternoon

kerry glad you got on ok at docs, sorry you feel crap, your dbb sounds like mine 

bev hope you sleep better soon, tiredness is horrible, esp when you are at work. Good joke i got a txt one similar but was about frozen section in asda instead of homebase 

SDB, like flower i was on clomid 15 months, although didnt ovualte the first few months. I have stopped clomid now but docs did say that sometimes they like to give a year as is long as is making you ovulate only have a 15-20% chance each month when ovulating so after a year of ovulatory cycles you should get preg if going to work? correct me if i am wrong anyone. 

Well i called hospital and going for another scan on friday as am bleeding again!, so hopefully will get started with fsh injectuions this time. I also asked about my biopsy results as they were supposed to be chasing them up and apparently they have been in my file for ages and they hadnt checked   anyway good news is there was no evidence of abnormal cells, a relief.

Funeral was horrible but glad its over, went to mamma mia last night was good but bad timing (been booked for ages).

Ok have to run lunch breask is over.

b3ndy/ witchie and everyone i have missed hope you had a great easter.

twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Girls
Just popped on to say byeee as I won't be on again today   see you all tomorrow but only doing a 1/2 day as we have a new wardrobe being delivered!!!!  I am hoping that when I phone the dentist tomorrow for an update they will say come in Friday and we will sort it!!!   I can dream can't I? My face is all swollen now and I can't eat or drink (well only water) hot drinks are agony.....so I won't be joining you all in starbucks!
Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Afternoon girls,

Sarah...sorry your so busy hun, we miss you! Hope the dentist can see you on Friday.  

Flower...Not long to go now petal, 17 days! Woo Hoo!! 

Twiggy....good news about your biopsy results hun. Hope the new injections do their job for you. 

Kim...Keep smiling honey, and don't worry about work!  

Sal....You've done so well keeping it secret hun, bet DD can't wait to tell him.  

B3ndy...you must be busy today sweets, hope work is ok.  

Binty...you busy too hun? DBB's given me MORE WORK!! Cheeky  !!!

Can't wait to go home! Been to M&S to buy suck your tummy in pants. We have a wedding this Friday and I've borrowed a dress from my friend, just want to look a bit slimmer!! Cost e a bleedin' fortune, and won't wear it all so what I don't wear will go back! Sal, its like the black trousers all over again!!  

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

at the knickers!!  i've got some to take away with me for my dress for the wedding, a thong one but with a control panel!  and one of those bras with the plastic straps and back which are awful but practical!! both in a nude colour   
nope not long now!!  only 12 more work get ups...not that i'm counting or anything


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Ola girls

Sorry not been about much - it took me a while to get through my 1400 emails aswell as do the everyday stuff so it's been a bit manic at work.   Also came back to find the guy who'd been standing in for me was trying to 'make a name for himself' in his first go at the job and has been changing around loads of stuff to try to 'outdo' me...........made me very  

looks like peeps have been feeling a bit poorly still - Kerry, glad the docs went ok, you still feeling fluey though? 
Sarah, sorry the old mouth is still hurting hon - why don't you threaten your dentist with reporting him to the BDA (British Dental Association) no one should have to go through pain like that for that long these days!  
Sal - looks like you've been having to do some soul searching the last few days - know what you mean about being flattered by being head hunted - must be good for your esteem! As long as you feel like you've made the right decision then that's all that counts.

Flower - you must be getting excited with yer hols so near - but what a pain at the heavy workload you've got in the run up - my mind would be away with the 'holiday fairies' already!!

Ola to all you other lovely clomid chicks Bev, Kim, Binty, Twiggy - hope you're all having a good day!

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I bought the high tummy ones (come to just under boobs!), the thong one that comes up to tummy, a nude plunge bra as the dress is quite low, and a nude short underskirt! Nice, DH will really fancy me in that lot!!

Bendy...sorry work is manic, and what a naughty boy trying to out do you!  Yes I'm still feeling fluey, and so tired.

I've got very peculiar tummy pains today, had them a couple of days really. Like period pain and ovary pain all together. Feeling bloated and peeing a lot. Just want to feel well again! I hate being ill! Wondered if these pains are just OV pains, remember last year when I had those awful stomach pains that had me bent double? I think that was actually OV pains too. Must try and get jiggy tonight! After DH has spray tanned me!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

kerry, i'm due to ov now too and have the same thing, bloated and stabbing crampy pains plus peeing all the time, well feeling like I need to but not much coming out.  Really not in the mood for BMS but needs must!  emailed dh to tell him not to wear himself out at the gym   
Got my bra and nix from next.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy, cheeky begger he is!  reminds me of one of my colleagues who went on maternity leave and the temp completely changed all her systems.  Not on!  I am getting very excited now hun, its hard to keep in work mode.  My only worry is being due AF the day we go, when all I can do is curl up in bed with a hwb and painkillers.  bought a nice pair of comfy linen cargo pants to travel in so at least they are loose on my sore belly


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I def pee loads around time of Ov so me thinks that's a good sign ladies!! bms starts on Sunday for us - poor dh gets home in the early hours so I'll have to jump on him as he gets in the door!!

 at the spray tan Kerry - hope he'll be wearing some gloves so he doesn't end up with orange hands like my dh did one year while doing mine!  

Aw flower - boo to the thought of af arriving on the plane! hope the trousers are dark coloured   - just make sure you're tanked up on booze so you don't feel any pain!!

talking of which have you seen those new 'self tan gloves' - think they're L'oreal - one glove can do the whole body and promises a streak free tan (and no orange hands!  ) Boots have got a special offer on them at the mo £7 odd for a box of four gloves! (bought some when down in Dorset last week but yet to use them)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy....I saw those too, they look good. thought I'd try the L'Oreal Spray Tan first, the least amount of contact with my hands the better!  

Flower...Its horrid isn't it. Are we cycling together?? I agree with B3ndy, plenty of G&T's on the plane to numb the pain! I think I'm due on when we go away too, typical! But you never know, might not happen!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

we are cycling together, today is CD14 for me   doing every other day or every 3rd day tho not stressing about every day (that never works for us anyway!)

yep I will be having lots of alcohol to numb the pain!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

trousers are dark khaki so should be ok!  horrible plane loos though


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

.......oooh yeah....they're not v.pleasant are they.....how long is the flight?

Kerry - I've done the spray one before - have you? I thought it was quite good - done a few salon jobs too...St tropez spray and one of those booth ones (got right up my nose!!) the worst one I ever had thought was a 'Magic tan' in a local beauty salon for my hen night - it was up in Glasgow and by the time i got up there I was 'glowing' then when I showered in the am one of my legs completely lost the colour whilst the other looked q brown, but my feet were completely orange!! and my back broke out in spots!! nice!! (needless to say I didn't go for that for my wedding day!  )


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hiya

kerry/ flower hope you ov and get lucky tonight 

sarah honey hope you have luck ith dentist

b3ndy that man sounds very annoying  poor you 1400 e-mails

good luck with buying pants in marks and sparks i have to run as still at work,

am off tomorrow, yeh so not sure if i will get on, if not have a nice day and speak friday.

twiggy xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

twiggy!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just posted this and lost it grrrr!

I've only ever used johnsons holiday skin, normally do sunbed for hols but will be on the 2ww so bit stuck.

flight is 8½ hours.  could do with it coming a day or two earlier!

 girls will try and get on tomorrow, finishing at 12 see ya twiggy


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Flower - good luck tonight at weigh in - 'speak' tomorrow


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Twiggy...I'm off Friday so have a nice weekend hun.

B3ndy...oh heck thats not good. Not had a proper spray tan before, my mum is gonna book one for me before we go on holiday. Give me a head start!

Flower...trews sounds good, and I hate plane loo's too! Stinky horrid places. All men should be made to sit down on toilets on planes by law!!  

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

at making men sit on toilets in planes - I'm a 'lot less bovver if you hovver' kinda girl!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I agree but they seem to get even more on the floor when flying! You'd think they could aim properly, even on a plane!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Errr - grosss!!!!!!!!!!! 

quick question by the way - how come you're posting and your profile says you're offline - or am I going


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Ooh don't know! Will go into my profile and check! Thanks hun.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ah - can see you all 'lit up' now!!     ...what time do you finish today? not long to go is it?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorted! I finish at 5, not long to go. Stopping at my friends to pick up the dress she is lending me for the wedding. And shoes and bag! Saved me a fortune!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies just to let you know I have read your posts from today but no time to chat   am off home now to lie in bed with my hot water bottle strapped to my face!!! I should lose loads of weight as can't remember when I last ate!!!!    
Flower - I can't wait until the 4th May as we are off to Mallorca and I bought a cerise pink suitcase at the weekend!!!!! I should be ov either just before or whilst we are away as I usually ov late and am on CD 6 today..... 
Miss you all!!!!

Sarah


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Aw Sarah - poor you - I hope you get sorted soon hon - that's no way to be! keep pushing that   of a dentist to get you sorted soon!!

Wow what a good mate - you're lucky to have friends with the same size feet as you Kerry - I'm only a 4 - and all my friends have size 6 or 7 so I'd be flipping about if I ever borrowed theirs!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah...you poor love. I really hope you get sorted soon babes.

B3ndy...I know I am lucky. Same size feet, and same dress size! Its a Monsoon pink & purple wrap dress. Never worn anything like that before but tried it on on Saturday and DH, friend and her DH said it looked lovely! Nice Dune purple shoes and bag too! My friend reakoned it suited me cos I ahve boobs to put in it and she doesn't!!

xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Signing off now. Have a nice night everyone.

Love ya's
xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sounds gorgeous!! and hey if dh likes it sounds like a winner to me     i've got a few bits from Monsoon lately - it's one of the few places where I find the 'cuts' of their skirts and dresses quite flattering - most other places make me look out of proportion. Just make sure dh doesn't get to 'carried away' when he sees you dolled up in it!!  ;

see's ya hon!! have a good one!!

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Ladies 
Hope you are all well!!! I slept from 8.30pm last night to 6.30am this morning!!!! Needed the sleep I think....gonna phone the dentist @ 9am to see if anything sorted. Feel much better for the extra sleep  

Back Later

Sarah


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello ladies

Sarah I like your taste!!  I've got a pink suitcase too!!  Was blonde last year when I went on holiday and looked like Barbie walking through the airport terminal - well I can wish!!  Hope you get your tooth sorted today.

Kerry dress sounds fab, you'll look stunning!!

B3ndy i'm only a four too and have the same problem, no-one to borrow shoes off!

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well.

Bev xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

Sarah, so glad you got a good night's kip, it makes all the difference 

Kerry, great news about the dress, shoes and bag!  sounds really nice.  I like monsoon  

B3ndy, posted on your post hun, grrrrr  

Bev, i wanted a pink case but dh wouldnt let me    we have purposely bought small bags so we can't take everything with us!!

 everone else.   I'm only here till 12 so not sure if i'll be back xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

Well I went to the docs last night and I have more pain killers . But he is gonna refer me for physio so at least that is one thing. I then phoned my old boss and turned the job down. i dont think i could cope not spending az much time with dd. It took me 5 years to have her I wanna make the most of it. 
Then I took her to look!! at the hamsters and we ended up buying one. She has called him Scratch but he cant come home until Friuday when Daddy buys him a cage. It is for he birthday next week. i just hope the dog dosent try and eat him. Knowing Hash he will be scared of the little mite. he is such a coward   
And I also got my day 21 bt results at the docs a whopping 19.8. Thats quite good for me i am usually around the 11 mark. Still not good enough though. 

Sarah  How have you got on with the dentist?

Flower,Kerry  You 2 are shopahoilics. I love it !!!

~B3ndy  YOu should give that lad a good  For messing with your job. What cd are you on? I think we are pretty close this month

Twiggy,Bev, and anyone else I am bound to of forgotten  

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning girls,

B3ndy...did you email the boss?? Any response??

Flower...hope your ok.

Sarah...glad you got a decent nights sleep hun. Hope you've got thru to the dentist?

Bev...how's you hun?

Sal...Ah bless, a little hamster! Max would definitely eat it!

Well, did my tan! Came out OK but  a little patchy on my arms. Might have to do it again tonight as might be wearing a strapless dress now, can't decide! Not sure if I feel compfortable in my friends dress, and I want to be comfortable! Gave DH a fashion show at 11pm last night! Didn't get a definitive answer though! Felt sick all last night again, and didn't have nay tea, well half an easter egg! But that was it!

xxx

PS> didn't get any   !!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Thats funny Kerry I had half an Easter egg too

My Dad has taken dd to the pet shop to check on Scratch!! I dont who is dafter dd or my Dad

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

is it nasty met Kerry?  I woke up with Met bum at 5am this morning so am shattered!  me and dh were so not in the mood for BMS just wanted to sleep last night but ended up making a huge effort doing it and it was good actually


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Awww YOur poor pair. I am sooooo glad I am not taking anything at the minute. Other than my little mountain of painkillers. 
Flower  Are you on half day again?

Sal x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Kerry sorry you had trouble with met again, and you flower  

All this talk of   I forgot to give you an update after the weekend, tried to get in the mood on Sat DH had been very good for waiting 16 weeks afterall.  Without going into details, he was left very disappointed and probably more frustrated that he was before  

Feel very guilty....

Bev xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya 

Guess what??  I have an appointment with a specialist on Tuesday @ 10am to do whatever work is neccessary on my tooth!!!!!!  Might have to have it removed or root canal work   I don't care I just want NO MORE PAIN!!!!!  That means I will be better for my hols!!!! Hooray!!!! I am sooooo Happy   
Right gotta go and get some work done as I am 'working' from home later (he he he!!!) and have Monday and now tuesday off !!!!! Aghhhh not enough time to get stuff done !!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Great news Sarah . I know what you mean about wanting no more pain. The pk I have from the docs make you really tired but at least when I am asleep I can t feel the pain.
I have to put on a brave face tonight and make it special for dh. It is his birthday afterall. I cant wait to give him his pressies

Sal x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Excellent news Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

awww Bev  is it uncomfortable for you hun?

Sarah, great news!

oh no, as i'm writing this someone has brought their newborn in to see us, great

Sal, yeah half day, got GP appt at 12.30 (have to have my ears checked before flying as i get blocked ears!) and picking up holiday money, shopping etc etc !


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

More Shopping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Make the most of it hun. And if your tired have a power nap this afternoon. You should get into the holiday mood pretty quick.

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...your so organised!!

Sarah...great news Hun, thank goodness you'll be sorted for holiday.

Sal...Aw bless, thats so sweet checking up on him! I'm so excited about you telling DH about his trip! I'm   !!!

Bev....oh Hun, don't feel guilty. At the end of the day there other things you can do with having full blown sex!   I'm sure your libido will return!

Not sure if its Met making me ill, there is a bug going round. My friend dropped the dress off last night and said she'd been ill on Tuesday, her little boy was ill last week and we were playing with him on Sat night. Could be the Chromium, as it works similarly to Met and I could be overloading! But feel better today anyway! The lads at work have just commented on my tan!  

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning girls

Sorry no time to chat or catch up at the mo very busy again - hope your all having a good day.

Binty


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kerry  I love having a tan. I dont care if it is out of a bottle or not!! 

Bev  Dont worry too much about the sex. When I was carrying dd I was enormous (i am not that small to start off with) But I carried loads of fluid so I was really big. Sex was just so awkward and especially after your little bleeds you still worry. I am sure like Kerry says you can pleasure dh in another way nudge nudge wink wink 

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

am here girls but up to my eyes - may not be able to catch up til get home I'm afraid!

but will try!!



S
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

B3ndy Try not to stress

Dd is back home and complaining that Scratch was asleep. She better get used to that lol

Sal x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I knew I wanted to ask you lot something. Did any of you see Emmerdale last night?? I cried my eyes out. And thats without taking clomid lol 

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

better say  girls, got a few bits to do before i go at 12, see you tomorrow xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks ladies!

Sal I saw Emmerdale and cried loads, DH was in the garden and came into find me bawling!  He thought something terrible had happened, I said it has    

Bev xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

What happened? I missed it!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh Kerry  ALice has cancer and she is going to die. It was so sad when she was saying about all the things she wouldnt see her son do.i was bawling my eyes out too luckily dh was upstairs putting dd to bed or I would never or lived it down.

Bye Flower  Have a lovely afternoon and rememebr to much shopping leads to excess baggage charges

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower, hope GP appt is ok.

Sal...oh heck, glad I didn't see it! I cry at everything these days, even the Johnsons Baby Oil advert!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

It was really sad so I am gonna steer clear for a couple of days. I cant help it I cry at everything

Sal x

Ps just had some lovely fresh home made bread that dd and my dad made yesterday. (he bought a new bread maker on Monday to cheer himself up) It was lovely if I do say so myself


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm getting myself really   today!

My bloody car, still waiting to be repaired.  They can't get the paint, reckons could be about another 6 weeks.  I can barely drive it now, because I can't get in and out in car parking spaces and its so bouncy (but hard bouncy) because of the sort of car that it is.  Had some **** park so close the other day that in normal state I would have squeezed in, but now no chance so I had a complete flid when he came back to his car.  We can't get our finances sorted until the car has gone, we are selling both our cars and buying two older ones to reduce our money tied up in cars, but in an ideal world the MG would have gone first.

Had a complete panic because i've read on here about when to finish work, i'm planning not to stop until 22nd Sept as I want more time at home after bean is born and it looks like most people stop at about 6 weeks to go    I know its personal choice, but just makes me wonder whether they know something I don't.

I'm a complete control freak which doesn't help so wanting everything to be in order at work and home is a big must for me.

Someone post something amusing....


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

bev - my mate finished work on the Friday and gave birth the following Monday ....two weeks early I might add AND she had a long comute to westminster by train and tube EVERY day!!! You do what you feel is best.

I am feeling really guilty today as a  local girl I know is a young mum of 21 (already has a 5 year old!!!) was due to give birth in 2 weeks and ever since she told me she was preggers I have been   as she doesn't treat her own kid very well.....well have just heard her baby died inside  her and she had to give birth naturally at the weekend  

I did not   at emmerdale!!!!! what is wrong with me!!!! infact I have not been weepy since I smashed the house up and punched DH last week!!!! Have aliens taken over my body!!!! Maybe I am just chilled on PK's!!!  

Not working at home now this afternoon so might get chance to pop on later!!!

Sarah


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Bev  i finished work on the Friday and went into hospital on the folowing Tuesday and dd was born on the Thursday. If you can stick it and dont feel too tired then carry on working. i did and it made no differene to dd.

Sarah  i wouldnt worry to much about not crying. It is funny I smashed the house up once and punched dh.
It must be a woman thing

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bev...what a pain about your car hun. Is there anywhere else you can order the paint from?? As for finishing work, I'd do whatever you feel you want to. If working longer means more time with bean, thats good.  

Sarah...oh dear how awful for her. I used to work with a guy who's wife had to do that, it was very traumatic.   about you punching DH still makes me laugh!

Sal...I've never smashed the house up, but have hit DH in a fit of rage! Once he was plastered and was being a real **** so I thumped him really hard, felt awful afterwards!

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I threw the ceramic fruit bowl(full of friut) at dh once straight at his head. i was more upset about breaking my fruit bowl than the fact I could of killed him. But I have calmed down alot since then. After my second m/c I was really angry. I could of quite happily stabbed him a few times

Sal xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

your a nutter!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i know i scare myself sometimes. The worst part of it was that I do really love dh he just gets me so nuts sometimes. Not so much now though i am a haven of peace and tranquility(apart from driving behind **** holes)

Sal x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Me and my mate at work were discussing this the other day, there was a news article one day last week about a man who had hit his wife once  and was very sincere and full of regret and they were going put him away.

We were saying although it doesn't happen often we have both hit DH/DP's before and wouldn't expect them just to take it, women wanted equal rights so we shouldn't hit out expecting partners/ husbands not to hit back. I must add DH has never hit me back, but I know I couldn't have blamed him a couple of times when I had hit him first it one of my stroppy moments!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

yeh I thought DH was gonna hit me back last week!!!! Think it crossed his mind!!!  Well I am actually hungry so am gonna try and eat some lunch.....perhaps chocolate buttons would be easy to eat!!! Have a choccie craving!!!!

DH has booked Tuesday off work to come with me as I have to drive to Cardiff!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have just had a cream egg and it was lovely.

I am off home in a minute. i have to prepare everything for dh coming home tonight. Set the table make the tea and decorate his cake woth dd. Then arrange all his pressies with balloons. So I am off to asda to buy a cooked chicken(roast for tea) so at least I dont have to cook that. And at last I have the cobination right for my pain killers. 1 diclofenic 3 times a day and 2 co-codamol 4 times a day. I am not entirely with it but my back isnt hurting quite so much. But definately no vino for me tonight or i will sleep until next week

I will try and pop  on later depending how the cake decortating is going. Thats if the cake gets decorated and not the dog

Sal x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Have a lovely afternoon Sal!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks Bev you too

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Ooh Sal hope it all goes well hun.

Sarah...chocolate buttons sounds ideal, you cna suck them!

Bev...I agree, but if DH did hit me back there'd be hell to pay!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I know what you mean Kerry, me too, but this was me in a rational mood the other day when I was thinking about this.  If he hit me back our fight would go on for days because neither of us would back down!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

God DBB is a pain!!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Whats her problem today?!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

At last a bit of peace and time to catch up - spent over an hour trying to sort out the BBC brochure thing at work - see post for latest.

Get you all and your   fits........can't say I've ever   dh - might have sommit to do with fact I'm only 5ft 2 and he's a 6ft 17 stone brute!!    ....though my big gob can make up for it - I can say some awful things when I'm mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and I've got an awful temper (it's the Irish blood in me!!)

Sal - sorry I missed you hon - happy cake decorating. I've got my next two commissions - a wedding cake for a 'gay wedding' in July (any ideas anyone - and no   cakes on the menu!) and then I've got to do a choc wedding cake and fruit to take to a wedding at Eastnor Castle in Sept!!

Sarah - good stuff on getting the tooth situation nearly sorted - how were the buttoms? yum!!

Kerry - decided on yer choice of dress yet? I've bought a dress for a second wedding do next weekend and am scared I won't be able to fit into it - daren't try it on yet.

Bev - what a pain in the   with the car - why is nothing straight forward eh?

ola to everyone else - just going to go warm up some crumpets for lunch (only 1 point each Kerry!!) shame about the jam I'm going to lump on top of it!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bev....er...she's fat, has an attitude, and I hate her!

B3ndy...glad you got them sorted hun! Mmm...crumpets sounds nice!! Not decided on dress yet.

x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

oooooh Kerry hon- DBB really has got your goat today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     .......should we start making some wax voodoo dolls?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

OH yes please!

Did you say you'd posted about the booklet thingy??

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

yup - just posted it


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Blimey Kerry she has really got on your wick today hasn't she??!!

Well done B3ndy, result on the BBC thing...


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

She certainly has! She's just so  

Well done B3ndy, great result!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

made me realise even more tho what a pants company it is to work for! I need to find a new career!! Dh wants me to apply for a press officer job at a local council but not sure if I would get as good a maternity deal if I ever got lucky and got a bfp


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Worth checking out though hun. I need to find another job, I'm just so lazy an dhate job hunting!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies

Bev -  
B3ndy - well done on booklet thingy   Eastnor castle is near ledbury isn't it? That is very close to us (well about 15 miles I think!!!)
Kerry -   DBB wash her cup in the toilet I do that ALL the time to my boss  
Catch you all tomorrow.
Hugs
Sarah
PS Buttons were lush ^eatpie^


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah (yup - I believe it's that way ...it's the same place where Davina McCall got hitched - we're guests of the groom and have been invited to stay in the castle as part of the wedding party as dh grew up with him - but at £200 a night roll on the local Premier Lodge!!    )

Kerry - you looked into the 'self employed' route any more?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah...  Hun. Won't be around tomorrow so have a nice weekend  

B3ndy....we've had a couple of weddings like that. The one tomorrow is at Peckforton Castle near Chester, the rooms are that expensive - about £50 -  but we've managed to book a mini bus with some friends that will only be £12.50 per head, so we've don't that instead, more drinking money then!   Still thinking about my business, but can't afford not to have a salary for 6months/a year so will rethink it when we re-do our mortgage next year. IN the mean time I might have a look around.

x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sorry kerry I am not really with it this week!!!! Have a good time tomorrow....I will probably be in Monday (was due to have a day off!) but because I am having Tuesday off I will have to come in I think  

Have a wonderful long weekend!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks darling


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm liking your thinking on the old   purse!! 
I've stupidly offered to make the cake for free for this wedding too! (silly girl) which is going to set me back over a £100    (as a return favour for the groom laying our patio)...the bride also wanted me to take another day off work (the wedding is on a Friday like yours) and shell out for a day at a local spa!   Why don't people think more about the expense for guests?!

Sarah - weren't you meant to have a day off in lieu of working on Good Friday though?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

It all adds up doesn't it, and the extra time off work. Nice to have the weekend, but means one less days holiday later in the year.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I've had to offer to work three bank hols   to save up some extra hols (not just for this wedding) ....if only we had jobs where the holiday entitlement was months rather than weeks!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah that would be good!  

Gonna log off soon. Have a lovely weekend hun. Good luck at WW! Enjoy your pig out!!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ta ta hon - have a top wedding, don't go getting too lathered!!  - and take some pics to show us (whichever outfit you end up in!! )

Am offski too - am pooped this week and still another 2 days to go (got to work a day shift on Sat -   - so much for breaking me in gently!)

'speak' next week!!(am off Mon for working Sat)

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

hun.

xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

god you girls can chat 

have just been on registering for the race for life for cancer research on 4th june, i sponsered my sil so thought i would join her, although think will have to walk it as running will kill me 

I have got hosp in the morning for scan so will hopefully get started with injections.

I will be back on tomorrow to catch up with posts better go to bed as am up at 5.15am tomorrow to go to work before the hospital.

hi b3ndy have a nice wedding

bye kerry have a nice weekend.

hi sarah hope you are feeling better

ok really have to go, speak soon

twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Ladies
Its FRIDAY!!!!!!!  
Hope everyone is well - I am busy so will try and pop back on later!!!!
B3ndy - Yep was supposed to have Monday as a leiu day but am so busy I just can't take both days off   I finish for my hols on the 2nd May too so have loads to get done before then!!!
Byeeee
Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning everyone!  busy busy busy as ever!  and want to meet up with my friend for a quick lunch and leave at 3 so will get on and come back in a bit!!  

Sal, hope dh's birthday night went well and he loved his surprise  

Kerry, didnt realise you were off sweet, have a great time!  

Bev, bugger   with the car, grrr how frustrating  

Twiggy, good luck at the hospital hun 

B3ndy, will read your update next 

Sarah, hows the tooth?  

Kim  and to everyone else 

Went to the GP yesterday, 3 [email protected]@dy prescriptions later (costs a fortune!), Metformin, stronger pk's for the cyst/af pains and then he says I have eczema in my ear so I have to have a spray!  On the other side, spent quite a bit on our credit card on stuff for hols, work skirt, new jeans and a vest top 2 sizes smaller wooo-hooo! got our holiday money, opticians sorted, post office returns/collections.  all the things that you need to do but never have the time!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah - where you going on hols?  one week or two?  I'll be getting near mine when you go!!  xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

The birthday surprise went donw a treat and he was soooo chuffed with all hs pressies. I cant wait for next weekend now. My back has fiunally started to ease up wether it is all the pk I dont know but I am gonna make the most of it.
I am finishing at 12noon today so i can go with dh and dd to ollect Scratch the hamster and get him a home. DD is so excited she was up at 6 thi smorning asking if scratch was coming home today.

Dont work to hard ladies it is Friday afterall

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sal - glad DH had a nice evening!!! Will try not to work too hard!!!  
Flower - tooth fine (if I don't eat or drink!!!!)  and we go to Mallorca for just a week (can't leave bowie any longer  )
Bowie caught his first bird today bless him and brought it in to give us a prseent and it was still alive!!!!aghhhhh!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Who is looking after Bow while your away? We share our dog with my mum and dad. He is far to soft to go into kennels he sulks enough as it is

Sal x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning girls

Sal.. Glad dh loved his birthday pressies and great news that your back is feeling better.  
Flower.. its always the same when your going away that you run around before your hols preparing everything and then run around when you get back catching up  
Sarah.. try not to work too hard.  

Well must get on loads to do and have a thank you lunch today with big boss so not sure if I'll make it back this afternoon    

Have a great day and good weekend

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Binty - Have a good weekend hun  
Sal - My 17 year old neice is house sitting and pet sitting she is pretty sensible a bit of a swot so doubt she will have any parties!!! My mum will keep an eye on her too.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

our neighbours cat brought a mouse in for a present to them the other night, it was half dead/half alive.  I couldnt cope!!

Binty, have a great weekend 

Sal, glad last night went well


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

My God Sal dh must have burst when he found out about his London surprise - or does he not know about that yet? Will hash sulk with the arrival of scratch then? Dh had a hamster called Ian     while at Uni - bought it home during summer hols and it went awol when his mum cleaned the cage out one day and left the lid open - but their dog was looking pretty happy with herself!! 

Sarah - that bird thing sounds pleasant - NOT 

Flower - are you sure your suitcase is going to be able to hold all your holiday gear!! how exciting (you must be feeling in a holiday mood too by now Sarah?)

Ola Binty - make the most of the lunch - I hope it's on expenses! 

Can't wait for Sunday - working a day shift tomorrow - booooo! but then dh is home!! and it's cd 10 - start of   in our household after my 'clear out'!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

B3ndy  I told dh about his suprirse trip and he was really pleased. i must say he looked close to tears. We are both really looking forward to it.  I am Cd10 today too so we are cycling together again. We started with the BMS on wednesday. I dont know why because I'm not ovulationg but hey youve got to be init to win it. 
I am wating for Hash to start licking his lips when he meets Scratch. He eats anything that moves. He has a liking for spiders and bumble bees. But they sting him and he goes into anafalatic (sp) shock and I have to give him piriton the big puff!!

Just over an hour for me and I cant wait to get out of here!!

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

CD16 for us now. we had BMS Weds and tonight!  trying for every other night this month.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I forgot to tell you . When I left dd with my Dad this morning she was sticking pennies to his bald head woith cellotape!! I really dont know which one of them is the silliest

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am CD 8 today are we cycling together B3ndy?  I am feeling much more relaxed about it this month think its cos I will be on hols soon!!!!
Flower only every other day!!!! That is not like you  

   @ DD sal!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I think dh's birthday was a little over exciting for dd as she has been like a raving loony since yesterday. Either that or it is all the sweets and eatsre egg my mum keeps giving her


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ha ha Sal thats so funny about the pennies on his head!!! bless

I know its not like us but we tried every day and that didnt work so trying for every other day (ish) but definitely more relaxed about it, like you sarah just thinking of holiday!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

at pennies on head - hope they can take them off alright!!

yup looks like me, you and Sal cycling together this month - we'll be doing every other night too - I have to try my hardest as it is on earlies   - though next week I'm on 'day shifts' Tues and Wed and off Mon - whooo hoo   time for us!!
how cool with that be though if we had FF 'triplets' - all conceived around the same time.....all after Flower and Kerry and Binty annoucing their good news of course - coz our time is due soon girls - I can feel it in the wind (and there's plenty of that on the met!!)

Stupid q Sal - but you say you're not ov'ing coz you're not on clomid but have you ever asked to be on met? coz that can make you ov on it's own so how come your doc hasn't put you on it?


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls cant speak long just been reading all your posts, you can chat 

well i went to hosp but have fluid in endometrium and not all come away yet  so to go back on tuesday morning, will hopefully be 4th time lucky and i can start injections if everything ok by then 

b3ndy dont work to hard honey, hope you become triplets 
sal glad dh liked birthday pressies

sarah / flower at least you have hol soon will do you both good. 

binty have a good weekend honey

have to run am at work again late tonight but at least i am off monday, got to wait in on getting a table for the garden delivered and then running grandparents to airport.

better get back to the grind speak soon

twiggy xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am going to ask about met when i go back next month. Because I am not allowed any more clomid so anything is worth a shot. The cons last time(Cow) said that I was ov'ing unmedicated(which I am not) so she sent me away with bt forms for 3 months then said we will review it when you come in May. But even DH has said do I want him to come to the cons and tell them that they better sort me out or else!! I think they might be gonna send me for ov drilling as we cant have ivf coz of DD. 

Only 30 mins to gooooooooooooooo


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Thought I would pop on a see whats happening you girls can chat 

Twiggy.. sorry about the fluid hopefully it will be gone by tuesday so you can start injections 
B3ndy.. having very relaxed cycle this month as had very bad hacking cough since coming back from hols so not much BMS
Flower.. me and dh normally do every other day as I don't think I could walk by the end of the week   
Sal..   at pennies.  do you have PCO then?

Well going to log off soon as need to leave for lunch at 12:30.  Just remembered got cons appt on Monday night 1st since op so should know where we go from here and get more info on what happened in the op - how much endo etc.

Binty


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi everyone, thought I'd pop in quickly to give you all a  hope everyone is ok?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

deffo worth a mention Sal

meant to say girls, you know we are only supposed to take paracetamol in the 2ww, well as you know i have these terrible attacks of pain and vomiting with this cyst and the gynae told me to take pk's as soon as it starts but i said paracetomol wont touch the sides and during the 2ww i cant have my very strong stuff. anyway, he said its safe to take Ponstan like what you can have for painful AF.  anyone heard that its ok?  will have to take his word for it, got them now.  the leaflet doesnt mention you cant have when pregnant


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am offski now to collect Scratch!!

I have never heard anyting bad about taking ponstan. I took Ibuprofen when I was first pg with dd and she was born fine. I also had a few lots of antibiotuics while I was having her too.


I hope you all have a smashing weekend and lets make sure thre is plenty on BMS  going on ladies. 

Whatever your doing enjoy it

Love Sal x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

bye sal - have a great weekend


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Oh dear I say hello and everyone runs   Do I smell?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Nah course you don't!!! What do you think about Bow bringing me his first gift a live bird!!!!!! He is strutting around like king bowie today!!!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thats cause he has provided food for mummy - what a good boy (well not to us but is to him)


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls am back

sarah what did you do with the poor wee birdie?

mrs nikki how are you honey not heard from you for a while

sal good luck with scratch, watch dog doesnt eat him  have a nice weekend. 

binty hope you are right good luck with the con on monday, let us know how you get on.

flower not sure about painkillers try the ask a nurse thing? I am sure they wouldnt tell you that unless it was ok but i would worry to. 

kerry hope you are having a nice day off. 

b3ndy how are you?

witchie/ bev and anyone i have missed have a fab weekend.

twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry girls!  been to lunch and now got wonderful Met bum following my jacket spud!

Finishing at 3 but might get out earlier.  was hoping to have a quickie with dh when we got in


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

see ya sal have a good weekend

hi Twiggy - am fine - knackered after week of earlies so looking forward to Sunday when can have a lie (with dh!)...what a bummer about a further delay for your injections - sending you lots of   that it'll all be ok soon hon

flower - not heard of those tabs before - so can't help hon - how about checking out with your local pharmacist too?

ola mrs nikki - not seen you on here for a bit

Sarah - lets hope he doesn't start bringing in anything bigger than a bird! 

must dash - got a meeting and then getting hair chop this aft at 3pm (was growing longer but fed up already - only been 4 weeks since last cut! )

so if i don't catch ya's peeps see you all next week (am off Mon)

ta ta

S
xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Im doing ok, 4th cycle of 100mgs at the mo, getting jiggy with it and see what happens - not holding out much hope though! Soneof you may know but some might not - I've been put on the waiting list finally for IVF and I have a new fur baby - Ben - big lad, pics in gallery.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah could do thanks B3ndy, i did ask the GP yesterday and he didnt think it was a problem.

need to take my lunchtime Met, don't think i can face it


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello ladies, sorry not much time been really busy today and am leaving in an hour to go to the doctors to have the growth removed, I feel all funny about it (squeamish).

Had a very teary day today, just heard of someone who works here who's sister was pregnant with twins went for 30w scan to find one already gone (no vital signs) they had to deliver the second and it only weighs 2lb and is very poorly.

Hope you are all ok ladies, have a lovely weekend.  Speak to you next week.

Bev xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh Bev that is so sad


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Finishing at 3 girls 

have a super duper weekend!!!  

take care xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh Bev that is sad   don't let it worry you my love, you and beany doing OK hun  

Well I have got loads of work done this afternoon shows what you can do when you keep off FF!!!!!!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,

you all leaving early?  think i am in until 7 again tonight, never mind am off monday, just having a quick coffe head is about to explode as just qa'd a 70 page doc 

sarah you gone home?

flower have a great weekend hope you are feeling better and can grab dh when get home 

bev thats horrible news, keep us upto date on how the wee might is doing. Good luck with getting your growth removed, you will be fine just think it will be over soon, i am the same when go to docs/ hosp, get really nervous. Have a good weekend.

mrs nikki you never know honey clomid works for lots of people, good luck. Have you got a rough date for ivf? or do you know how long the waiting list is? is it private or nhs? your new fur baby is v cute.

b3ndy i know i had to drag myself out of bed this morning at 5.15am and am working until 7pm  feeling quite tired to. Thanks for   you are lucky you get a lie in with dh, we dont get that many days off together as he never gets weekends off so i have to build up my time and try and schedule everything round getting a day off during the week which matches his (as he only gets 1 days off a week anyway), but is sometimes a struggle around work commitments. My hair really needs cut aswell, have a nice day off on monday.

ok i have to run, have a fab weekend, i am off monday aswell so not sure if i will get on, speak tues if not before.

twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Twiggy
I am here but only just!!!! Am so   with this [email protected] of a builder that phoned me earlier about taking a fence to our site down to move their vehicles as they don't want to ruin their newly paved road!!!! I told them NO they could not do it!!!! BUT they have done it anyway!!!!! My boss phoned in and I told him what I happened and he phoned the guy who said I hadn't made it clear to them!!!!      Luckily boss believes me!!! I want to phone this bloke up and give him a peace of my mind....Grrrrrr

Sorry for the rant I feel the need for wine!!

ByeeeeeXXXXX


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

new home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,55483.new.html#new

xx


----------

